#ubuntu-quality 2013-06-17
<pitti> Good morning
<kotux> good evening pitti
<Noskcaj10> smartboyhw, The branch was a re-base, plus a tiny fix.
<elfy> Noskcaj10: you going to be doing any of the manual testcases that xubuntu needs to be done?
<Noskcaj10> elfy, i've got some uploaded, waiting to merge, plus a fix for the pdf reader
<elfy> cool :)
<Noskcaj> let me know if there are any specific ones that need working on
<elfy> any that aren't in progress ;) https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual-tests/+bugs?field.tag=xubuntu&orderby=status&start=0
<elfy> you could do media stuff
<Noskcaj> ok, i'll have a look
<elfy> cheers
<elfy> you can also help by keeping on at me about the gnumeric one :)
<Noskcaj> i think my problem is i try to cover absolutely everything. e.g. i made a 2 page test for gnome mines
<elfy> gnumeric is going to be a doozy
<elfy> probably overkill for gnome mines ;)
<elfy> and games are probably of minor importance as far as we're concerned
<Noskcaj> yep
<Noskcaj> balloons, you're missing saucy candence week 2 on the wiki
<Noskcaj> phillw, You're waking up now rather than going to sleep, it's a miracle
<Noskcaj> smartboyhw, there's an issue with us contributing to testdrive. we need to sign something
<Noskcaj> elfy, i think gimp is fixed. i'll mark it as that
<elfy> well - check first :)
<Noskcaj> done, it was finidhed. t least in a basic sense
<Noskcaj> *finished
<Noskcaj> elfy, although it's slightly pointless, i'll work on xfce4 notes, it shouldn't take more than an hour
<elfy> ok
<jibel> good morning
<Noskcaj> elfy, https://code.launchpad.net/~noskcaj/ubuntu-manual-tests/notes/+merge/169728
<elfy> Noskcaj: I'll have a look a bit later - it's that time of the morning again
<elfy> Noskcaj: it'll be done by the time you wake up
<Noskcaj> :)
<elfy> Noskcaj: you can look at exo helper https://code.launchpad.net/~elfy/ubuntu-manual-tests/exo_helper/+merge/169729
<elfy> now I really should get on with the day
<Skini151> Hi guys , i encountered a problem/
<Noskcaj> Skini151, what is it?
<Skini151> When i install iso image with KVM it's working fine, but when i'm using Virtual box i have some errors after installing Ubuntu on vm i see only black screen
<Noskcaj> can you upload a screenshot
<Skini151> ok
<Skini151> just a sec
<Skini151> this is kind'a weird VM worked like it should
<Skini151> o_0
<Skini151> yesterday i see only blackscreen
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, I signed that already...
<smartboyhw> I forgotten what....
<smartboyhw> Canonical Contributor Agreement ah
<smartboyhw> I signed
<Noskcaj> smartboyhw, oh, you had?
<smartboyhw> Don't tell me that each seperate project needs another agreement..
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, I did
 * smartboyhw has forgotten for WT reason
<Noskcaj> i guess i'll have to sign it then.
<Skini151> Noskcaj, is there a need to install guest additions in Virtual box
<Noskcaj> Skini151, not for basic testing
<Skini151> but it's good  to install?
<Skini151> and for what tests?
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, what's the prob? They don't allow us to join project because we haven't signed it or?
<Noskcaj> smartboyhw, skellat had said there might be issues, i was going to ask Daviey
<Noskcaj> Skini151, i think it's for plugging USB into the PC and having them appear in the VM
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, ooh:)
<smartboyhw> :(
<Skini151> Noskcaj, ok ,thanks for help
<Noskcaj> Skini151, no problem.
<knome> Noskcaj, this is a lesson in life. if you don't know what you are signing and/or why you are signing, don't sign.
<smartboyhw> I think I signed it for some project I did work on...
<Noskcaj> knome, makes sense.
<knome> if you are unsure, ask people
<Noskcaj> the bit i don't understand is what does "Please add the Canonical Project Manager or contact" mean?
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, in this case: Dave Walker.
<Noskcaj> ok, thanks
<smartboyhw> Ah yeah, forgot of the People behind Canonical Quality thing...\
<smartboyhw> gema, http://smartboyhw.tk/wordpress_smartboyhw/?p=65
<smartboyhw> balloons, ^]
<gema> smartboyhw: awesome, thanks
<smartboyhw> gema, :)
<gema> smartboyhw: the pics seem broken to me, though :P
<smartboyhw> gema, :O
 * gema cannot stop testing when reading blogs either :D
<smartboyhw> I can load it (even in Planet Ubuntu)
<gema> uhmmm, let me see
<gema> smartboyhw: of course you can, they are links to your email :)
<gema> smartboyhw: https://mail-attachment.googleusercontent.com/attachment/u/0/?saduie=AG9B_P-AMR7OaJFl_u0PKbLKSeuw&attid=0.1&disp=emb&view=att&th=13eaca9dc18d7397
<smartboyhw> gema, yeah, shouldn't have done that:P
<gema> smartboyhw: you need to download them from your email and upload them to the server :)
<gema> then link them
<gema> smartboyhw: in any case, thanks for that article :)
<smartboyhw> gema, :)
<apw> gema, did i hear you say you had some results with my tweaked kernel
<apw> gema, did you see my final analysis of how to get comparible results
<gema> apw: I read an email, is that the analysis you are referring to?
<gema> apw: yes I have results and your changes are good, imho
<apw> gema, the email indeed, wh
<apw> gema, the email indeed, which talked about how i thought we could cope with the battery recalibrations exposed by the driver
<gema> apw: yes, I read it, I need to go back to it to answer to you
<gema> apw: my results are showing quite linear and nice discharge rates tbh
<apw> gema, just reading the current values from charge_now ?
<gema> apw: yes
<gema> apw: the voltage is a bit trickier, though, so I am expecting some error in the calculations
<apw> gema, well then you must have a very different device, as mine changes base several times
<gema> apw: I have a nexus 4, quite new
<apw> gema, as do i, same batch i am sure
<gema> I will upload the graphs, trying to figure out which ones are useful
<gema> hold on
<gema> apw: will ping you in 10 mins
<gema> I am going to put them on the wiki
<gema> then we can talk about it
<apw> gema, ok, what are we using the voltage for, i thought we were interested in charge
<gema> apw: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/AutomatedTesting/BatteryConsumption
<gema> apw: point 4 on "how to do it"
<gema> apw: to calculate the energy consumed
<apw> gema, i
<apw> gema, i see
<gema> apw: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/AutomatedTesting/BatteryConsumption/Nexus4
<gema> those are the graphs
<gema> apw: so for these measurements to be sort of valuable, I think we need to discharge some serious battery, 60 secs measurements like cking is doing with the fluke is not going to do it for software metrics
<cking> gema, those graphs seem to imply idle ran for ~2.5 hours before the battery drained
<apw> gema, those show 'under load' tests I assume (given the battery drains in 2.77 hours) ... what about under idle
<gema> yep, under a lot of load
<gema> I did some slower runs during the weekend
<gema> let me find those other graphs :D
<apw> given our primary use case must be idle all the time, else the phone will last 2.7 hours :)  i'd like to see stability off load
<gema> I wasn't trying to measure idle, I was trying to figure out how linear the voltage/charge_now measurements are
<apw> my testing was done against idle, and i found charge_now rebased often here
<apw> gema, right but that is only its characteristics when pulling lots of current
<gema> apw: as discussed with cking before, I don't think we should use software metrics for idle case
<apw> when the battey becomes warm etc
<gema> apw: it makes more sense to measure from outside the device for idle
<apw> gema, all of our real world work loads on a phone is an idle case, esle the phone is not going to work
<apw> as is demonstrated by the fact it only has a 2.7 hour battery running full blast
<gema> apw: I made use of three processors to dd from urandom to dev/null on that test
<gema> apw: I got tired of waiting for the battery to drain over the weekend with lower load
<apw> gema, right but as all valid use cases we want to measure, are going to be idle oriented, cause they are UI interaction on a phone, we need something which works in the face of much idleness
<apw> else we are simply wasting our time
<gema> apw: ack, let me upload the other graphs as well
<gema> apw, cking for the second case (longer test case) I was  running http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~gema/+junk/battery-scripts/view/head:/drain.sh
<apw> gema, and what is the thickness of the bar there on the voltage/time graph, looks to my 'thumb' to be 5-10% range there which is going to make getting an energy reading hard, right?
<gema> apw: yes, it is going to make it a back of the envelope calculation
<gema> apw: the sampling interval was 500 ms
<apw> gema, and what is the variablity of the charge ?
<gema> apw: you mean charge_full?
<apw> i am interested in the variablity of both of the charge_now and charge_full values indeed
<gema> apw: which graph do you want me to plot, R is hating me at the moment, I am trying to get a boxplot of charge_full
<gema> ok, gimme some time to find my R manual and I will get you those
<gema> apw: I have added the data for charge_full, not sure how to give you the charge_now one for it to be useful
<gema> apw: I am going to fiddle with the data a bit more
<gema> apw: I am going to upload the data as well
<gema> so that you have it if you want to
<gema> use it
<apw> soudsn good
<apw> gema, but i see your charge_full is as variable as mine, changing by quite some margin
<gema> apw: yes
<apw> gema, and as i say in my email if you normalise the current_now against the original current_full you get a better result
<gema> apw: you mean charge_now against charge_full?
<gema> (data uploaded)
<apw> yes i mean charge_ in both
<gema> apw: ack
<gema> apw: are your changes in the n4 images already?
<apw> gema, nope, i am waiting on feedback from you on whether they produce anything we could not get with the original
<gema> apw: I think they do
<gema> apw: we can work out the normalisations later in the dashboard
<gema> but for now, for the back of the envelope calculations that pat is asking for this is good
<gema> apw: together with the results cking is producing
<gema> (which are more accurate)
<gema> apw: do you want me to answer to the email?
<apw> gema, nope
<gema> apw: ok
<balloons> smartboyhw, just fyi pics are broken for me too
<smartboyhw> balloons, yeah, will fix tmr.
<balloons> smartboyhw, once it's fixed I'll link out to it
<smartboyhw> balloons, sure.
<smartboyhw> balloons, go to smartboyhw.tk/wordpress_smartboyhw and see if you can view it.
<balloons> pictures!
<balloons> wonderful
<smartboyhw> balloons, yay
<smartboyhw> bye bye, sleep
<elfy> balloons: is there some way that a testcase can be assigned a package version? so that if a package changes it creates some sort of ping against a testcase?
<balloons> elfy, hmmm
<elfy> I spend hours thinking so things I can ask you :p
<balloons> elfy, off the top of my head no
<balloons> there is probably a way to make it work, but nothing I can think of at the moment
<balloons> and my brain cells are all taken atm
<balloons> haha
<elfy> :)
<elfy> it was just a thought that came to me earlier - could be useful if there is - at least in future when everyone has forgotten all about testcases
<balloons> ping knome
<Skini151> HI, are your Ubuntu saucy images slow like mine (on VM)?
<balloons> Skini151, likely you don't have an accelerated display server for the vm
<knome> balloons, hallo
<balloons> knome, howdy! So I wanted to chat quickly about your QATracker mockups
<knome> sure
<balloons> I have on my list from UDS to talk to everyone about the tracker and I'd like to share your mockups as part of that
<balloons> I want to see what people think of using it, what would be helpful, etc.. one of the comments was on help links
<knome> sure, go ahead
<knome> if you need more/better shots i can do them later today
<balloons> can you send me the links again?
<balloons> :-)
<knome> hmph.
<knome> let me see where i have the files again
<balloons> knome, lol, i can dig up the link again if you don't have it handy
<balloons> it's all in the scrollback logs :--)
<knome> http://temp.knome.fi/qa/poc-sidebar-submit-2.png
<balloons> njin, Letozaf_, evening to you both
<knome> there you go
<knome> i have a static html file with the modified css on my desktop machine if you want a better/bigger screenshot of that
<balloons> ohh can you do a mockup on having the footer text stripped out.. did we have a mockup for the testcase side?
<knome> footer text?
<balloons> sorry confusing you
<Letozaf_> balloons, hello
<balloons> the old, if any action fails.. it's in this sidebar now
<balloons> I just meant, didn't we have a view of the whole page?
<knome> balloons, we didn't, but i can export that for you later today
<balloons> knome, perfect. I'll wait on that and then shar eit
<balloons> your awesome!
<knome> hehe, np :)
<knome> balloons, will you be around today and for how long?
<balloons> knome, yes, and for about 4 more hours
<knome> oki
<knome> then i'll catch you today and we can look at the thing together, good good
<balloons> Letozaf_, :-) Whew, so much fun stuff
<balloons> it just keeps coming
<balloons> we just keep going and going
<Letozaf_> balloons, what fun stuff ? I am still playing with the apps
<balloons> core-apps is the place to be
<balloons> how's the testcase coming along?
<balloons> are you all "settled in" now on the qml stuff?
<Letozaf_> balloons, mmm weired things happen ... I am looking at it again now
<Letozaf_> balloons, the fist test it does not run completely but only the first part
<Letozaf_> balloons, and the second one gives an error when trying to click on the "New Event" button
<balloons> Letozaf_, well I am happy to help have a look with you ;-)
<balloons> is it pushed to lp?
<Letozaf_> balloons, let me push it now
<Letozaf_> balloons, done https://code.launchpad.net/~carla-sella/ubuntu-calendar-app/calendar-for-nicholas
<balloons> k, hehe, grabbing it
<Letozaf_> balloons, thanks
<balloons> k, so the two tests still I see
 * balloons runs
<Letozaf_> balloons, the first one does only one button click not both
<balloons> ok.. let's look at the tests now
<balloons> Letozaf_, didn't you see my fixed branch for this?
<Skini151> balloons, and what i should do about it?
<balloons> I did share that right?
 * balloons wonders if I was crazy
<balloons> Skini151, install the vbox driver aka "guest additions"
<Skini151> install but xwindow manager is not recognized
<Letozaf_> balloons, in the calendar.qml file in the toolbaractions part there seems to be missing objectNames
<balloons> Letozaf_, indeed: lp:~nskaggs/ubuntu-calendar-app/sdk-emulator-hack
<Letozaf_> balloons, but not sure that is the cause as I added them but the errors are still there
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes I think I got that branch let me check ...
<balloons> Letozaf_, it should have fixed all the silly issues
<balloons> Letozaf_, lol I tried, it didn't work, heh
<balloons> hmm.. it did when I sent it. I wonder
<Letozaf_> balloons, maybe some update
<balloons> ohh no, look at that
<balloons> the test isn't how I left it
<balloons> I didn't give you the right thing I guess
<Letozaf_> balloons, oh good at least there is a reason :)
<balloons> ahh.. I found my changed branch
<balloons> let me share that one
<balloons> lololol
<Letozaf_> balloons, thanks
 * balloons confirms it runs
<balloons> indeed :-)
<SergioMeneses> elfy ?
 * SergioMeneses says hi to everybody
<balloons> SergioMeneses, hello :-)
<SergioMeneses> balloons, hey! how's everything?
<balloons> need a branch name
<balloons> hmm
<balloons> carla, check out: lp:~nskaggs/ubuntu-calendar-app/carla-fix
<balloons> I'm so sorry I didn't send that to you friday. .I worked it out for you :-(
<balloons> basically your code just worked
<balloons> the only thing you needed was to wait to grab all your fields until after you clicked the 'new event' button and the page loaded
<Letozaf_> balloons, doesn't matter I-m going to get in now :-) thanks anyway
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<balloons> SergioMeneses, good.. busy and good
<balloons> Every cycle I'm so happy at what we can accomplish
<balloons> and we keep doing more each time
<SergioMeneses> balloons, I'm so busy as well :S but I'm going to participate in this cadence week :D Im updating the isos right now :D
<balloons> SergioMeneses, sweet! Yea, I like the weeklong cadence. it lets people work around schedules and still stay invovled
<balloons> Letozaf_, pretty cool eh?
<SergioMeneses> balloons, our community is growing to fast :D
<Letozaf_> balloons, yeah! great! thanks !!!!
<balloons> see how I made that one small change?
<balloons> everything else is straight your code, lol
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes
<Letozaf_> balloons, the lambda
<Letozaf_> balloons, line
<balloons> the create_event_page check?
<balloons> yea, that function didn't work, I didn't see why
<balloons> SergioMeneses, hehe.. never too fast right? I still know everyone's name, which is an accomplishment for me
<balloons> so we're still small enough for that
<SergioMeneses> balloons, you're right in that point
<balloons> Letozaf_, so I would say you could propose that as-is.. or add more tests to it
<balloons> you could ask the developers themselves if you could add an assert to check the new event popup loads
<balloons> I'm trying to look, but it's not critical.. if it doesn't pop, you can't get the fields, so it's redudant
<Skini151> balloons, here is my screen of ubuntu 13.10 vbox addition errors ( http://screencloud.net/v/lhu9 )
<SergioMeneses> ok... I'll be away
<balloons> Skini151, loooks ok thus far..
<Skini151> look at terminal
<balloons> sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<balloons> you might need those :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes I was looking to see if there is soemthing else to add, if you could not get that check work I don't think I will be able too :p
<Skini151> ok
<Skini151> thanks i'll try
<balloons> Letozaf_, yea, as I said it's an assert that isn't needed anyway. So I would just drop it and go as-is
<balloons> Noskcaj, howdy
<balloons> Skini151, the linux headers are used to compile kernel modules
<Noskcaj> morning balloons
<balloons> including things like these custom drivers
<Skini151> balloons,why this is not installed by default
<balloons> Skini151, well most people don't need to do such a thing.. that said, I was surprised it wasn't installed
<knome> balloons, http://temp.knome.fi/qa/iso-tracker-mockup.png
<knome> balloons, though i think even the download information could be somewhere else
<knome> balloons, ...and we should drop the "currently on" -text
<knome> balloons, and if the testcase is visible by default, we can also drop the "detailed information" link
<knome> balloons, i wonder if the bug list would be more useful if it was presented as a real list (same way previous tests are listed), but i can see that becoming quite a long list for some testcases
<balloons> knome, hmm
<knome> balloons, that mockup also doesn't really move the "if all actions" -text
<knome> balloons, what i actually would like to see is a "detach" button for the submit result/bug areas
<knome> balloons, that would simply open a new window with the same stuff with js
<balloons> Letozaf_, so let me know what you want to tackle next.. you can get the latest emulator from here always: lp:~nskaggs/+junk/ubuntusdk_autopilot_emulator
<knome> (and could simply degrade gracefully, tbe you would still have the form and the bug list, but only as it is shown now)
<balloons> knome ok so you re-arranged the layout to have the results on top, followed by bugs. and your wondering about how to display them a bit more sanely
<balloons> i agree it could be nicer to have a list
<knome> balloons, did you "follow" my suggestion about the detach/popup?
<knome> most people have browsers that would support that, and it would be extremely useful
<balloons> so in the mockup take out that last paragraph about 'submit' a pass result, submit a failed result
<knome> ok
<balloons> also we should modify that submit result side to mention bugs a bit more
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok let me propose the calendar-app and have a look at what could be next :)
<knome> oh, you're right
<balloons> and move those links like you said.. the download and detail info link
<balloons> also there is a bug link that can appear there
<balloons> Letozaf_, awesome :-) I want to keep moving forward on getting all these into jenkins, like the desktop autopilot apps :-)
<Skini151> balloons, headers a newest version but there was 2 packages to upgrade, and after all of this is not working i can't install xwindow driver
<balloons> knome, let me digest your detach comment for a moment
<Letozaf_> balloons, sure it's nice to see all the tests up and working, so I will do as many as I can :)
<knome> balloons, just for clarification, it would be an extra feature, not to replace anything
<balloons> Letozaf_, <3
<balloons> do let me know if you hit anymore snags, but I think each one will get easier as with anything
<balloons> knome, ahh ok, makes sense on the detach
<knome> balloons, the detached popup could show a "real" list of the bugs, even if the normal view was what we have noe
<knome> *now
<balloons> so on the bug list, look at this page: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/reports/defects
<balloons> I don't think it would be horrid to have that displayed there instead of icons
<balloons> could we do something slick to expand it if needed?
<knome> that's good-looking, but if you have 30 bugs for the testcase... it can be a bit of a drag.
<balloons> knome, yes.. so is there a way to have say up to 5 show, then let me expand the list?
<knome> sure, that's possible with js
<balloons> even just linking out I guess could work.. I don't think the little icons are useful at all on the page
<knome> (those without js would simply see all of them at once)
<knome> no, not really
<balloons> knome, right, fair enough
<knome> the titles are important
<knome> also possibly statuses
<balloons> the icons are intended for the summary pages so you can "see" at a glance the results
<knome> i think the icons could be better too
<knome> but i agree
<balloons> knome, heh.. we haven't unleashed you yet on the actual artwork and UI.. just the building blocks for the most part
<balloons> ok, so the last thing to cover then is the links
<balloons> ohh and in the "next" version let's include a mockup with some results.. pass, fail, even a bug :-)
<balloons> so we've shown everything
<balloons> so the download and bug link -- where should we put those?
<balloons> could we have a little box on the left like the submit result?
<balloons> or perhaps on the main page
<balloons> say the download link at the top of the testcase along with the detailed info link (which we should rename)
<balloons> finally the file bug link should go in the 'bugs' section
<balloons> knome, what do you think of all that ^^?
<knome> let me read and digest - i had to go and see tahiti scoring a goal against nigeria in a football match
<knome> what "bug link" are you referring to?
<balloons> knome, look here: http://packages.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/295/builds/46582/testcases/1515/results
<knome> ah, right
<balloons> ohh.. and could we visually put that results table into a "results" box like the other boxes we have
<balloons> to be consistent
<knome> sure
<knome> let me work on that
<balloons> ok, let's see what all those changes look like..
<balloons> I'm excited :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok so I proposed to merge, now let me pick something new
<Letozaf_> balloons, by the way how do I know if they already have been done ?
<knome> balloons, don't hold your breath... this might take a while ;)
<Letozaf_> balloons, is this updated: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/CoreApps/Testing
<Noskcaj> balloons, you need to create https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Cadence/Saucy/Week2 if you're going to link to it
<balloons> Noskcaj, indeed :) I usually make them right before the week begins to incorporate any changes
<Noskcaj> balloons, ok. i was asking since you've put fillet text in ll the others
<balloons> Letozaf_, use the bugs and mark yourself assigned to them
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok fine
<balloons> same way you would with anything else.. you can use the link from that wiki to see all the bugs
<balloons> Noskcaj, ahh you mean on the main page all those links are broken
<balloons> yea, I get that, heh
<balloons> so Letozaf_ https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone-coreapps/+bugs?field.tag=needs-autopilot-test is the full ist
<balloons> or see this page and select an app; https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/CoreApps/Testing; like for instance calendar https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app/+bugs?field.tag=needs-autopilot-test
<balloons> so you should mark yourself on those calendar needed tests and we'll get them complete :-)
<balloons> Letozaf_, ^^
<Letozaf_> balloons, cool :p
<Letozaf_> balloons, well look like also the calendar app has still quite a lot bugs open
<balloons> Letozaf_, indeed you could keep going there
<Letozaf_> balloons, I was looking at the calendar app, I see that editing an event is not implemented yet
<Letozaf_> balloons, so maybe I should just pick another app instead of continuing with this one, what do you think ?
<balloons> Letozaf_, you may find some like that as they are still in development
<balloons> so some of the "bugs" for tests might not be possible yet
<balloons> Letozaf_, sure we need a basic testcase for every app
<balloons> that's the best way to start as you know :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons ok fine
<knome> balloons, http://temp.knome.fi/qa/iso-tracker-mockup-2.png
<knome> balloons, something like that?
<knome> balloons, (for the sidebar part)
<balloons> knome, yes I like that
<balloons> makes better sense there on the side right?
<knome> pretty much yeah
<knome> we might want to rework that graphically
<balloons> ohh well, wait actually
<balloons> dodm
<knome> yes? :)
<balloons> didn't we say to skip that and put the links in the sections instead
<balloons> so bug reporting to the bugs sections
<balloons> download link into the testcase
<knome> we still need to advertise the download link
<knome> hmm
<knome> not sure about that
<balloons> and the detailed info also in the testcase
<balloons> or?
<knome> the download link should stand up
<balloons> I like how it stands out on the side
<knome> i was even thinking if we could simply show *all* the links as they are in the page
<balloons> they would get lost in the sections.. right
<Letozaf_> balloons, I took a look at the weather-app, just to see how it works ... maybe I will pick this one, anyway I will continue tomorrow, night for now
<balloons> Letozaf_, kk.. enjoy!
<Letozaf_> balloons, sure :)
<balloons> Letozaf_, ohh I saw someone else take some bugs on weather app
<knome> balloons, so to be more exact, put this: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/269/builds/43002/downloads list on the sidebar
<balloons> did you see?
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok, so I will pick something else, then :p
<balloons> knome, ohh, you want that on the sidebar?
<balloons> Letozaf_, ;p
<knome> balloons, that doesn't work for r/zsync obviously, but having the http link there directly would be helpful
<Letozaf_> balloons, doesn't matter, there are a lot to pick from
<knome> balloons, and gpg/md5
<balloons> knome, don't forget it becomes installation instructions for packages so; http://packages.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/294/builds/46580/downloads and http://packages.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/271/builds/46558/downloads is more invovled
<knome> hmm, right
<balloons> let's leave it as a link for now, but I agree something to consider
<knome> that's a good point
<balloons> you could use an apt:// link for packages and http:// for images :-)
<balloons> but you still need the seperate page
<knome> yeah, but even then it's not that straightforward in all cases
<knome> there's no zsync:// ;)
<balloons> right..
<balloons> :-)
<knome> (could be!)
<balloons> hehe
<balloons> so links on the side.. I think we beat that to death
<knome> anyway, what do you think
<balloons> looks good
<knome> lets drop the visual "testcase" wrapper
<knome> same for bugs
<balloons> hmm ok why?
<knome> rather than try to put the reported tests into one as well
<balloons> you want to simplify the page
<knome> the testcase wrapper is surplus
<knome> there's no reason to have that and the gray box
<balloons> kk..
<balloons> do it ;-)
<knome> it could just be on the page
<knome> ok, let's see how that works out...
<balloons> I'm convinced.. less is more
<knome> so basically: http://temp.knome.fi/qa/iso-tracker-mockup-3.png for the testcase text
<knome> we should also allow headers for the testcases
<knome> so we could make the different sections stand up more
<balloons> ok small nitpicking tweaks on the sidebar since we're editing it.. I've always disliked the critical bugs and bugs boxes.. could we make it so the descriptions are above the boxes?
<knome> sure! :)
<balloons> anything else to clean up those confusing boxes?
<balloons> can we moved the boxes under failed and passed?
<balloons> aka if you passed the testcase and found a bug you put it into the "bugs" box
<balloons> if you failed the testcase and found a bug it goes in the "critical bugs" box
<knome> though you can fail a test and have a non-critical bug as well
<balloons> not according to the definition.. well.. I mean sure
<balloons> but eh.. I know people get confused by it, so ..
<knome> you can find a non-critical bug *as well*
<balloons> yes yes, your right
<knome> one option is to simply drop the other input.
<knome> then if the test is passed, all are non-critical
<balloons> yea, only have one box.. exactly
<knome> if the test is failed, all are critical
<balloons> yep, that's where I was going with my thoughts
<knome> worksforme
<balloons> I think it's just saner
<balloons> people can't bug triage
<balloons> shouldn't need to on the submission form, heh
<balloons> ok, so on the box removal
<balloons> how do I know this is the testcase now?
<balloons> I guess I'll wait to see the results with the testcase, some example results and example bugs listed out
<knome> i would think that's obvious, but we can add a header if you don't think it is
<balloons> well, we should see what it all looks like when it's done
<knome> or, alternatively we could change the "page title"
<balloons> your right.. it may be quite obvious
<knome> " Desktop (Xubuntu) in Xubuntu Desktop amd64 for Saucy Daily " --> " Testcase for Desktop (Xubuntu) in Xubuntu Desktop amd64 for Saucy Daily "
<knome> or sth
<knome> but i'd expect people to understand that's the testcase
<knome> let me add some "results"
<balloons> ;-) don't forget all the little ui elements.. machines, comments, bugs :-)
<knome> yeah yeah, i'm copying the html from a random testcase page ;)
<knome> http://temp.knome.fi/qa/iso-tracker-mockup-4.png
<balloons> cool, cool, looking good
<knome> see how i also joined the two tables (pass/fail) - i don't think there's any reason to repeat the headers and have two tables
<knome> it's clear enough with the icons
<balloons> yes.. there's 2 tables?
<balloons> I should get a before and after comparision
<knome> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/269/builds/43002/testcases/1301/results
<knome> that's the "before"
<balloons> wow, indeed
<balloons> heh.. yea.. this is gonna be cool to see
<balloons> wow, what a difference
<balloons> wow.. hands done
<balloons> *down..
<balloons> ok, so now to the bugs
<knome> yes, let's see...
<knome> balloons, at the simplest... http://temp.knome.fi/qa/iso-tracker-mockup-5.png
<balloons> Hmm, not too bad.. I too was thinking some div lines would work out fine
<balloons> do we want to shade the test instructions as before?
<knome> shade as in what?
<balloons> I want to see the bugs listed out, see if it keeps the page sane still
<balloons> knome, shade the background behind the text
<knome> oh
<knome> i don't think that's needed
<knome> but we can if you think that would be better
<knome> allowing the headers would make the testcases more readable
<knome> http://temp.knome.fi/qa/iso-tracker-mockup-6.png for a really quick mockup with the bugs list
<knome> what if we added another page ala download information for "bug information" ?
<knome> with the full list of bugs
<knome> would that draw attention away from the bugs?
<balloons> knome, yea what if it listed just the most recent bugs?
<knome> or just the critical ones?
<balloons> I really like this end result
<knome> listing just the recent bugs i don't know - i don't know what kind of information the tracker stores in its cache or if it would be easy to show only the latest bugs
<balloons> so the subtext about list of bugs reported.. can you add the link there?
<balloons> yea, I think most recent would be easy to do, hence the suggestion
<knome> what subtext?
<knome> oh, right
<knome> yes
<balloons> 'list of bugs that were previously reported'
<knome> hmm, that
<balloons> 'list of bugs that were recently? reported'. For a full list of bugs previouly reported, click here.
<knome> mhm
<balloons> something like that.. and include the link in the sidebar too
<balloons> or, can we have it expand like we said?
<knome> sure, but i'm wondering which one is more useful
 * balloons hates links
<knome> opening a new window/tab or showing them all
<balloons> also there is an issue with making more links in django I believe
<knome> the point is that you probably want to look at the bugs list as you go through the testcase
<knome> and you should have them side by side
<balloons> well you want to look at it if something breaks during the case presumably
<knome> mhm
<knome> that's why i proposed to show the critical links
<knome> err, critical bugs :)
<balloons> and you'll want to glance at the recent reports beforehand so you know what to expect
<knome> let me work on another mockup
<balloons> kk
<knome> http://temp.knome.fi/qa/iso-tracker-mockup-7.png
<knome> for me, that makes most sense
<knome> critical could be LP critical
<knome> not necessarily a bug in a "failed" result
<knome> (but could be *both*)
<knome> brb
<knome> balloons, ping if you're in your own worlds ^ :)
<balloons> knome, hehe. thank you
<balloons> I was grabbing a bite to eat
<balloons> mm, kk.. Yes, I think that makes sense
<balloons> and yes it would be from the LP perspective
<balloons> knome, Also, we should add the full bug list to the sidebar links don't you think?
<knome> http://temp.knome.fi/qa/iso-tracker-mockup-8.png for a tweaked sidebar (not what you just asked)
<knome> but yeah, that could be useful there as well
<balloons> Ohh nice
<balloons> you could mention looking for duplicate bugs and provide the link?
<knome> hmm
<balloons> thinking thinking, hehe
<knome> maybe we should add a (?) -icon next to the bugs -header and link that to a "help" page
<knome> it's becoming crowded already
<knome> let me mockup that.
<balloons> knome, I was thinking something similar
<knome> balloons, http://temp.knome.fi/qa/iso-tracker-mockup-9.png
<balloons> we have wiki pages on how to file bugs, etc
<balloons> great.. so I think we've iterated on this quite a bit
<balloons> so we'll hangon to the old drafts just in case, but I'd like to share this #9 mockup
<knome> definitely
<balloons> just for reference, look at the before again :-) http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/269/builds/43002/testcases/1301/results
<knome> i know i know!
<knome> that is a bit confusing to say the least
<balloons> knome, gut check time. Let's say we wanted to do this, do you think you could work with stephane and make it happen? We haven't gone off the deep end anywhere have we?
<knome> i definitely would
<knome> and could :)
<knome> as long as we make him find some time to work on it... ;)
<balloons> k, perfect. To the mailing list!
<balloons> I think he would for this
<balloons> :-)
<knome> me too, but scheduling still isn't easy!
<balloons> he would have help, that's always motivating
<knome> sure
<balloons> knome, ohh.. I'm going to repush this to imgur or something so as not to burn your poor server bandwidth ok?
<knome> well it's hosted somewhere else, so bandwidth doesn't really matter too much
<knome> but imgur might be still better
<balloons> :-)
<knome> i'm looking a bit for better icons :)
<balloons> old: http://imgur.com/R9PIh55
<balloons> new: http://imgur.com/VSMLYnM
 * knome giggles with his 'newer' version
<balloons> hmm.. I should include the add result piece too
 * balloons makes a new 'old' version
<knome> heh
<knome> are you combining them by hand?
<balloons> if you can do it better, please :-)
<knome> install web devel extension to FF, press shift+f2 and type 'screenshot --fullpage filename.png'
<balloons> :-)
<balloons> didn't know they could do that
<knome> that will take a shot of the full page
<knome> sure they can! ;)
<balloons> epicness..
<balloons> ugh, it failed on the header tho
<knome> it does... unfortunately
<knome> meh :)
<balloons> I'll just edit that out
<balloons> cool, one sec
<balloons> old: http://imgur.com/OMaUwID
<balloons> knome, ^^ you can kind of see the black line, but meh, I didn't go nuts editing it out
<knome> good enough
<balloons> lol perfect.. kk
<balloons> have a pleasant evening
<balloons> and thank you!
<knome> one more teaser mockup
<knome> http://temp.knome.fi/qa/iso-tracker-mockup-10.png
<knome> better icons, eh?
<balloons> clipboard is nicer
<balloons> you didn't like the bug icon? lol
<knome> there's not really a good-looking bug icon
<balloons> it makes more sense as red and yellow? dots
<knome> yeah
<knome> yellow-orangeish
<knome> don't know about sense
<balloons> want to add one in there?
<balloons> :p
<knome> but a green bug.. is there a "good" bug? :P
<knome> sure, just a sec
<balloons> ohh and the machine icon
<balloons> remember that one too.. put something for it :-)
<balloons> you can see it herE: http://imgur.com/OMaUwID
<knome> ok, just a sec
<balloons> hehe
<knome> let me find a way to hack the bug column...
<knome> do you think it made sense to combine the machine/details columns?
<knome> just thinking aloud...
<knome> and/or move machine and "last update" to the right hand side
<knome> balloons, ^
<balloons> machine and details columns?
<balloons> ohh I see reordering them for importance?
<knome> well that
<knome> and wondering if "machine" really needs its own column
<knome> could just group with the details and the last update date
<knome> or what do you think?
<balloons> group it with the reporter makes more sense
<balloons> if you want to drop the column
<knome> the machine?
<balloons> yea
<knome> what about grouping the date with "details"?
<balloons> I can see re-arranging, but i'm unsure of why you want to group so much :-)
<balloons> are the details the comments column?
<knome> would leave more horizontal space for the comment, and possible more vertical space as a consequence of having less lines
<knome> no, the one in the right-hand side with the clipboard icon
<knome> oh, oh, this is sexy
<balloons> knome, alright.. show me what you got
<knome> hehe, sure
<knome> http://temp.knome.fi/qa/iso-tracker-mockup-11.png
<balloons> ohh.. ok
<balloons> sexy
<balloons> I like it
<knome> http://temp.knome.fi/qa/iso-tracker-mockup-12.png
<knome> a bit better alignment
<knome> (see the right-hand side)
<balloons> yea I see the change right off
<balloons> vertical space is better
<knome> yeah, one line less because there is more space horizontally
<knome> why i wanted to look at combining columns in the first place
<balloons> I get it now :-)
<knome> it wouldn't be completely importance-first, but what do you think of switching the bugs and comment columsn?
<knome> *columns
<balloons> normally there aren't any comments, so probably bugs first
<knome> ok
<balloons> btw, I think that satifies my 'recent bugs' idea
<balloons> the recent bugs are listed in there :-)
<knome> heh
<balloons> albeit with the hover requirement
<knome> yeah
<knome> there should be an easy way to see those
<knome> i've always disliked the hovering
<balloons> turning knome's wheel's again
<balloons> yes me too
<knome> you never get a good glance of the bugs
<knome> anyway, i think we could have both "recent bugs" and "critical bugs"
<knome> (and i imagine it's easier to mock that up with the real stuff that editing the html ;))
<balloons> is it worth committing the space to it?.. maybe shrink comments down and put the bugs in there?
<knome> how to list the bugs?
<knome> i think there should only be one bug per line
<balloons> ohh right, that kills it
<balloons> they do need to stay in the report section for sanity sake I think though
<knome> yu
<knome> *yup too
<balloons> ok, well.. hehe, you know what's next right?
<knome> tell me ;)
<balloons> the other screens
<knome> heh
<balloons> err pages
<knome> that's true
<balloons> I'm thinking of the worst offenders tho
<balloons> most are fairly ok
<knome> they are relatively good
<knome> that's what i'm thinking
<balloons> mm.. the page I was thinking of seems ok too
<balloons> i was thinking of the history page, but it's ok now too
<balloons> so.. yea, I'm going to roll with #12 then
<knome> the testcase page is where most people use most of their time
<balloons> yep
<balloons> http://imgur.com/UCyuoZk
<knome> yay
<balloons> ohh.. when I mention the mockups, shall I use your real name, or 'knome' or something elsE?
<knome> whatever you usually do
<balloons> I believe I've used your name and linked to your site :-)
<knome> that's fine
<balloons> perfect
<knome> re: the critical bugs listing...
<knome> we might want to think if we need to explain the bug statuses
<balloons> I would link and defer to launchpad for that
<knome> eg. if something is 'fix released', we should make people understand that they should expect it being actually fixed
<knome> in the daily images
<balloons> ahh, yes that's correct
<knome> once we get as far as having all this layout stuff fixed
<balloons> indeed
<knome> i shall work with stephane some more and add a button to the bugs list
<knome> that automatically adds that bug number to the bugs field
<balloons> ok late for me.. time to run. I'll post this tomorrow along with a little survey for people to give feedback (on the qatracker in general). this will be a little bonus surprise
<knome> goodie :)
<knome> see you later and have fun/good night
<balloons> indeed, you too
<balloons> I think people are going to love this
<knome> i hope people will run more xubuntu tests after this ;)
<balloons> knome, that's the idea. I know some people don't use the tracker, and we want to encourage 100% participation in it.. including doing things to make it nicer and more pleasant to use so you want to use it :-)
<knome> one more commment...
<knome> rather than detaching bug and all that stuff, let's make the testcase instructions detachable
<balloons> having bug lists and test history is one example of how it can help someone who's testing
<knome> but that's for after we've done all this layout stuff too
<balloons> knome, I agree.. the testcase itself would be nice to be in it's own window if you prefer to consume it that way while testing
<knome> with that change, i think it might be fine to make the bugs list expandable to the page
<balloons> ahh.. indeed that would be nice
<balloons> ok, really gotta run.. literally, overdue for my run :-)
<balloons> it's getting dark, hehe
<knome> hehe
<knome> yeah, it's a bit dark here as well (2am)
<knome> ttyl! :)
<balloons> ty ty ty knome!
<knome> np
 * balloons hands knome a shiny balloon
 * knome bows
<knome> oooo
#ubuntu-quality 2013-06-18
<SergioMeneses> balloons, around?
<pitti> Good morning
<elfy> Good morning
<jibel> good morning
<asac> so for http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/2601/ i see that there is one error
<asac> now i wonder how to find the consoleouput/job of the error
<asac> how do i navigate from there?
<asac> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/saucy-touch-maguro-smoke-default/4/console
<asac> ->
<asac> Triggering a new build of eventstat-saucy-touch-armhf-install-idle-maguro #3
<asac> Triggering a new build of smem-saucy-touch-armhf-install-idle-maguro #3
<asac> but: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/eventstat-saucy-touch-armhf-install-idle-maguro/ has no #3 :)
<xnox> that's public instance results. the in-progress builds can be viewed via vpn on the internal jenkins instance.
<xnox> balloons: ^
<asac> plars: any hint how to find out which 10 tests were run an which failed for http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/2610/
<asac> ?
<plars> asac: yep, those are the ones you and gema discussed recently. we added them and transitioned to using the saucy images
<plars> asac: the only test that's failing is the pwd/cd test, just due to a minor bug in the test. I submitted a merge proposal to fix it yesterday and I'm about to merge it
<asac> plars: how can i see in the bug what those 10 tests are?
<asac> err in the job
<plars> asac: I'm linking it now (just got up, morning here, sorry)
<plars> asac: but it will take a bit of time before it cycles through to the dashboard
<asac> linking?
<asac> is there no way to see which tests got run in the console?
<plars> asac: in the console?
<asac>  /console
<asac> jenkins log
<plars> asac: if you mean the console output in jenkins, it will typically only have the raw log of the installation, and calling utah
<plars> asac: if you look at the yaml file in the artifacts though, it has the details of the test run
<asac> ok sorry ... guess i just need quick intro :) ... so if i go there: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/saucy-touch-grouper-smoke-default/3/console
<asac> i can see 2 jobs get run
<plars> asac: including all tests run, stdout/stderr, returncode, and all that
<asac> i checked out those logs and they really run one test each
<asac> but that doesnt sum up to 9/10 (which is what i see on the dashboard)
<plars> asac: right, see https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/saucy-touch-grouper-smoke-default/3/artifact/utah.touch-smoke-default.yaml/*view*/
<asac> is that a magic url?
<plars> asac: no
<plars> asac: it's linked to in jenkins that way
<asac> its not linked for me here: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/saucy-touch-grouper-smoke-default/3/
<asac> i only have https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/saucy-touch-grouper-smoke-default/3/artifact/utah.touch-smoke-default.yaml
<plars> asac: click on artifacts
<asac> which doesnt view inline
<plars> asac: then next to the yaml file, click view
<asac> it doesnt have the /*view*/
<asac> oh
<asac> secret box
<plars> asac: you can get to it with what you point at also, but it will download it instead... which also works
<asac> found it :)
<plars> it's the same file
<asac> man thats not very intuitive :)
<plars> not so secret, it's the link at the top :)
<plars> agree, it's not as intuitive as I'd like
<asac> well, but all i would expect from space is already there, inlined
<plars> but we don't write jenkins
<asac> so i wouldnt expect that this hides anything marginally different :)
<asac> just the view link basically
<gema> apw: do you have an eta on when your changes for the battery of the nexus 4 will be in the images?
<apw> gema, checking ... but as we can install kernels manusally (and have to indeed) i don't think it hsould hold you up any
<gema> apw: it doesn't , I am just curious
<gema> apw: what holds me now is the apps behaviour
<gema> apw: but getting there
<apw> gema, ok it is in the -3.11 kernel which is in the archive
<apw> gema, not sure how to tell whether it is in the image other than installing it
<gema> apw: ack, I will do that
<gema> I need to upgrade anyway
<asac> plars: so after fixing the pwd/cd, will you rerun the tests?
<asac> e.g. to get stuff green?
<plars> asac: I can if you like, or they will automatically kick off tomorrow
<asac> if its cheap, lets kick them off
<asac> who knows... maybe tomorrow there will be something else ornage :)
<plars> asac: as it is right now, the failure is tagged with a bug indicating what was wrong, and the bug is fix-released
<plars> asac: I also added a new test to check for presence of the UI
<asac> nice
<asac> so rerun :)
<asac> if there is a new image with the fix yet
<asac> not sure how to figure that easily
<asac> oh the fix was on infrastructure? then its just a rerun for sure
<gema> apw: changes available in the new image
<gema> excellent stuff
<xnox> I did not specify needs-building, yet my autopkgtest is currently building the package. That's exactly what it shouldn't be doing.
<xnox> why is that?
<xnox> plars: pitti ^ did something change in auto-pkg-testing?
<xnox> nevermind. I didn't specify package name to test =)
<xnox> plars: pitti: unping =)
<asac> plars: u said the code to show the details of what tests ran/succeeded/failed will land in dashboard today?
<plars> asac: I'm not aware of any plans for that, but I can talk to doanac and see
<plars> doanac: is there any plan to parse the results and display testcase details in the dashboard?
<asac> plars: nevermind. i think i misread what you said above
<asac> i think linking the view directly would be helpful enough to get started
<asac> like direct link from: http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/2610/ to a) https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/saucy-touch-grouper-smoke-default/3/artifact/utah.touch-smoke-default.yaml/*view*/
<asac> and b) maybe to console log
<Letozaf_> balloons, Hi
<balloons> Letozaf_, hello :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, I received a mail from Olivier telling me that my merge request for calendar app could not be accepted  because there are conflicts when merging my  branch into trunk due to a recent renaming of the packages and that I  need to merge back trunk into my branch and resolve conflicts.
<Letozaf_> So I renamed the ubuntu-calendar-app directory on my PC branched in a new directory ubuntu-calendar-app and copied inside the test files under the "emulators" directory and the "tests" directory, but I get this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5778030/
<Letozaf_> balloons, can you help me solve this ?
<Letozaf_> balloons, looks like an API problem
<balloons> Letozaf_, sure thing
<balloons> since the upstream code changed while you were branching you need to rebase your branch
<balloons> there's a command to do it in bzr, named aptly rebase I believe
<balloons> Letozaf_, that's a wild bug
<Letozaf_> balloons, looks like I'm lucky with wild things :p
<balloons> hah! Well something in autopilot appears unhappy
 * Letozaf_ is reading about bzr and rebase
<balloons> I must same i've not had to do it much
<balloons> jackson just did it.. if he was around he might have some insight
<balloons> regardless what you did achieves the same thing
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes I also thought so, but I get that API version error
<balloons> care to push it to lp again and I'l try running it?
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok just a second
<balloons> your on saucy right?
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes
<Letozaf_> balloons, witch one do you want the old directory I renamed or the new one I branched again and where I get the new API error ?
<balloons> the new branch :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, fine just a second
<Letozaf_> balloons, https://code.launchpad.net/~carla-sella/ubuntu-calendar-app/calendar-API-problem
<balloons> k, grabbing
<balloons> wild.. why does autopilot want to install compiz?
 * balloons needs to re-install autopilot on the laptop :-)
<balloons> anyways since it was causing you issues on saucy I thought I'd try raring
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok
<balloons> anyways, i'm presuming it's an autopilot bug
<balloons> Letozaf_, does autopilot list work for you?
<balloons> it's broken for me.. that's not a good sign
<Letozaf_> balloons, no
<Letozaf_> balloons, broken !
<Letozaf_> balloons, same API vers. problem
<balloons> hmm.. indeed, your missing the ubuntusdk.py file
<Letozaf_> balloons, thought I copied it, let me check
<Letozaf_> balloons, it's there in the emulators directory
<balloons> make sure autopilot list sees everything ok without error.. assuming that works and it doesn't run, well then we can think about blaming the tool. but otherwise  :-)
<balloons> it's not in the branch you sent?
<balloons> check bzr status
<balloons> see if it's included or not
<Letozaf_> balloons, oh my! how did this happen ? I did something wrong... let me check
<Letozaf_> balloons, thats funny I've got it, should I paste it in pastbin so you can copy it ?
<Letozaf_> balloons, or what ?
 * elfy laughingly comments that he never does anything wrong with bzr 
<elfy> balloons calls elfy a fibber
<Letozaf_> elfy, a what?
<Letozaf_> elfy, what is a fibber ?
<elfy> fibs - like lies :)
<elfy> not quite so "nasty: though :)
<Letozaf_> elfy, yeah! checked on google :P
<elfy> :)
<Letozaf_> elfy, :-)
<elfy> I think I've managed to get my head around it now though :)
<Letozaf_> balloons, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5778129/
<Letozaf_> balloons, even if I don't understand why it did not push that file, I was in the right directory when I pushed it
<Letozaf_> balloons, weired :p
<balloons> Letozaf_, if you don't 'add' a file to bzr it's not tracked and won't be pushed
<balloons> just add it and then commit, and then push it up to lp
<balloons> I can then pull the branch and get the update :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, oh right, let me do it
<balloons> hehe :-)
<balloons> elfy, how are you.. I'm so behind on merging, but I hope to get it going again today
<balloons> as I told Jackson I had to pause for a bit because of a sync bug
<Letozaf_> balloons, done :p
<elfy> balloons: I'm ok - I somehow got confused with a bunch of tests - but I think I've caught up now - there's a merge request from me for a fix to 2 I did
<elfy> got my head around reviewing testcases as well
<balloons> elfy, :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, I had downloaded the ubuntu-calculator-app to have a look at it and if I run autopilot list on it I get the same error, so it's for sure not related to the calculator app
<balloons> ohh boy
<Letozaf_> balloons, :(
<elfy> balloons: mostly I'm pleased that once a bunch of merges go through - the xubuntu bugs will be closer to 25 than 35 :)
<Letozaf_> balloons, I will reboot my notebook, never know just in case, be back in a few seconds...
<balloons> Letozaf_, ok so I see the issue
<balloons> lol
<balloons> Noskcaj, howdy sir
<Noskcaj> hello balloons
<balloons> Letozaf_, so I see the issue
<Letozaf_> balloons, what is it ?
<balloons> it's a couple things.. one they renamed ubuntu_calendar_app to calendar_app so we need to update things
<balloons> the second is you didn't copy __init.py__ (assuming there was one)
<Letozaf_> balloons, argh!
<balloons> because there's an import for it in the main test
<Letozaf_> balloons, the __init.py__ in witch dir
<Letozaf_> balloons, there are 3 I think
<Letozaf_> balloons, in the calendar_app dir, the tests dir and the emulators one
<balloons> yes, rather annoything how they use it don't you think
<balloons> but, it's the one in the calendar_app dir
<balloons> it's the only non-blank one
<Letozaf_> balloons, quite :P
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes looks like I got three blank ones :(
<balloons> ahh.. well then, they must not have done it. So I'm confused about the import in the main test
<balloons> CalendarTestCase is not defined
<balloons> see the import? from calendar_app.tests import CalendarTestCase
<Letozaf_> balloons, no I was wrong, just a second...
<Noskcaj> balloons, on issue i've been seeing with the manual testcases: What is the correct format for the testcase description (the bit before <dt.>)
<balloons> Noskcaj, you can put any text you wish before the <dt> atm..
<balloons> the biggest difference is the continuing of the old testcase naming before the <dt> vs not
<Noskcaj> ok
<balloons> Letozaf_, ok..
<Letozaf_> balloons, I checked, I have two blank __init.py__ files and one in the tests dir that is not
<Letozaf_> balloons, I copied the __init.py__ file from the old directory (the one I re-named) in the "new" one, but the error is still there
<Letozaf_> balloons, so maybe it's that not defined CalendarTestCase...
<balloons> you still have to mod it slighty
<balloons> Letozaf_, notice they renamed things to calendar_app from ubuntu_calendar_app.. so rename things accordingly and the import should work, and thus the test should work :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, oh fine, sorry missed this, let me check thanks
<balloons> Letozaf_, no worries.. basically the define a class in the __init.py__ and there's some helper stuff in there
<balloons> the __init.py__ is needed by python so that it sees the resulting .py file as a module.. it's one of those funny python things is all.. but I personally am NOT a fan of having code in __init.py__.. but then again I'm not a python hacker, so perhaps it's good practice
<Letozaf_> balloons, I changed all the ubuntu-calendar-app in calendar-app but the error is still there
<balloons> can you push your __init.py__?
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes
<Letozaf_> balloons, done
<balloons> Letozaf_, k pulling
<balloons> Letozaf_, it looks ok now on this box.. I have to install the sdk now too, lol, so I'll need a moment to run
<balloons> let me look at the code though
<Noskcaj> balloons, you have at least 5 different merges for manual tests. when do you think you'll be able to start merging them?
<balloons> Noskcaj, I believe I'ved fixed the bug I had with syncing
<balloons> that's what the holdup is :-)
<Noskcaj> ok
<balloons> anyways, as soon as I finish with Letozaf_, i'll test it
<balloons> if it works I'll merge everything
<Noskcaj> ok
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok
<Letozaf_> balloons, let me know
<Letozaf_> balloons, you are on saucy are you ?
<balloons> Letozaf_, what error is it giving u?
<balloons> Letozaf_, I'm on my raring laptop for this :=)
<Letozaf_> balloons, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5778285/
<Letozaf_> balloons, oh so it might be a Saucy issue
<balloons> Letozaf_, that was the idea to check :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, I hope so, otherwise it means I've got something weired on my laptop :p
<balloons> Letozaf_, indeed.. most likely the merge could just go as-is
<balloons> sdk almost installed :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, fine
<balloons> Letozaf_, seems fine here
<Letozaf_> balloons, :)  on Raring right ?
<balloons> yes
<balloons> merge it :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok
<balloons> are all your tests broken atm Letozaf_ on saucy?
<balloons> and your up to date?
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes
<Letozaf_> balloons, while you were checking the calendar-app
<Letozaf_> balloons, I ran a sudo apt-get update and dist-upgrade and rebooted
<balloons> Letozaf_, ok, so it's worth filing a bug against autopilot
<balloons> and checking potentially to see if downgrading helps things
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok so maybe before filing the bug I will check if the test works on Raring
<balloons> worked on raring for me, but sure :-)
<balloons> Noskcaj, ok trying to merge your first mp
<Letozaf_> balloons, is it a problem if I do it tomorrow evening ? or will it be too late ? I am not sure I have autopilot on my Raring partition and
<Letozaf_> balloons, I also have to update it
<Letozaf_> balloons, it will take some time
<Letozaf_> balloons, or shall I just file the bug ?
<Letozaf_> balloons, and check the Raring downgrade tomorrow
<Letozaf_> balloons, I am submitting a bug and will check the downgrade tomorrow
<Letozaf_> balloons, bug number 1192333
<Noskcaj> write it as bug 1192333 and ubot will respond
<ubot5> bug 1192333 in Autopilot "RuntimeError: the sip module implements API v10.0 but the PyQt4.QtGui module requires API v9.2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1192333
<Letozaf_> balloons, https://bugs.launchpad.net/autopilot/+bug/1192333
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1192333 in Autopilot "RuntimeError: the sip module implements API v10.0 but the PyQt4.QtGui module requires API v9.2" [Undecided,New]
<Letozaf_> balloons, going to bed :) 'night I will check the Raring downgrade tomorrow (I am quite sure it will work as it worked for you)
<balloons> whoa.. sorry, I guess I dc;d and it didn't send anything
<balloons> :-(
<balloons> hello sak
<sak> i have done some testing of the alsa package and everything turned out great.
<sak> hello ballons
<balloons> Noskcaj, ok so anyways I was merging your stuff and asked if elfy and you could review some of the MP's
<Noskcaj> balloons, ok
<balloons> I'll merge them all right now :-) the sync is working again.. found one small minor issue that I fixed also after the first test
<balloons> sak, wonderful.. no issues is a good sign :-)
<balloons> did you see the bug njin found for it though?
<balloons> you could try confirming it
<sak> there was a bug, the name is pavucontrol1191345)
<Noskcaj> sak, in IRC write bugs as bug 1191345
<sak> as far as mesa:X-staging, there are no 64bit packages.
<ubot5> bug 1191345 in indicator-appmenu (Ubuntu) "all menu items are disabled with GTK 3.9.2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1191345
<sak> ok noskcaj
<balloons> sak, no 64-bit packages? what do you mean?
<balloons> ok, 2 down
<sak> when i installed the ppa for ubuntu-x-swat, and updated my source list, i got an error stating this package was only 32bit compatible and that it did not have a 64bit version
<balloons> sak, ohh.. it's having you install from ubuntu-x-swat?
<balloons> hmm
 * balloons tries to remember
<sak> no X-staging. ubuntu-x-swap is the name of the ppa
<phillw> balloons: you have mail :)
<balloons> phillw, indeed I do :-)
<balloons> something pressing you need?
<balloons> phillw, that's really cool method for using zsync
<balloons> sak, I tried to respond to your posts but feel free to clarify in here if you wish
<balloons> the beauty of realtime chatting :-)
<phillw> balloons: I'll ask Jonathan if he will take the time to write up what is needed for a cron job, it would be minutes for him and hours for me :D
<balloons> phillw, lol indeed.. convert that conversation to a wiki page then just incorporate it into your sesssion
<balloons> leverage jonathan's help on making the page
<phillw> balloons: I'm already on a capture mission for that :D
<phillw> balloons: the only thing I really need to check out is if 'bog-standard' ubuntu has genisoimage as default? it is in lubuntu http://pastebin.com/Pg3RQAwH can  you check?
 * Noskcaj is away: school
<sak> balloons, what do you need me to clarify?
<balloons> sak, just what your question about providing info to developers meant
<balloons> see my mail :-)
#ubuntu-quality 2013-06-19
<pitti> Good morning
<pitti> xnox: with run-adt-test you mean? there are different modes to call it, some of which without package name
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, the Testdrive team hasn't responded anything yet?
<Noskcaj> smartboyhw, nope.
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, can you really try pinging them again? It sounded like ages (even my exam has ended).
<Noskcaj> i've asked them since. Is the kylin merge working yet?
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, can you try to fix it? I am too busy with KDE SC 4.10.80 packaging this week......
<Noskcaj> smartboyhw, i have no knowledge of gtk and a very limited (read: debug-only) knowledge of python. plus i'm working on my case mod. so i can't really do anything
<smartboyhw> Hmm, that sounds like a problem.
<smartboyhw> We have difficulty contacting upstream, and we are too busy.
<smartboyhw> elfy, look at my review:)
<elfy> yes I would mind running the script - got no idea what to do with it ;)
<smartboyhw> elfy, eh.
<smartboyhw> elfy, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/ContributingTestcases/ManualStyleGuide
<elfy> smartboyhw: how would you describe a tick disappearing from a box ?
<smartboyhw> The "Check format script" part
<smartboyhw> elfy, eh, a tick disappearing from a box! I mean, the formatting is wrong, not the wordings.
<smartboyhw> <dd> to </dt>?
<elfy> oic :p
<smartboyhw> The script checks on formatting only.
<smartboyhw> But it seems you got a lot of <dd>something</dt> error...
<elfy> smartboyhw: that script calls for vim and things - not using vim
<smartboyhw> elfy, I don't think vim is a dependency for the script...
<elfy> hang on then
<elfy> I've not got time to be trying to fiddle with scripts smartboyhw - that's another wiki page that makes sense if you know what it's saying
<smartboyhw> elfy, ?
<elfy> $ ./test_case_format test #should return no errors and ensure your indentation is right
<elfy> nope
<elfy> it says bash: ./test_case_format: No such file or directory :)
<smartboyhw> elfy, you need to download it...
<elfy> obviously not - anyway - not got time to fiddle with it to make it work
<smartboyhw> elfy, pass it on to Noskcaj ?
<elfy> pass what on?
<Noskcaj> pass what on?
<smartboyhw> elfy, the testcase work:P
<smartboyhw> You don't have time, so let Noskcaj do it:)
 * Noskcaj runs
<smartboyhw> EVIL:P
<Noskcaj> i have issues with my father hating computers. i'll have a look tomorrow morning if you still need me to
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, what? why?
<smartboyhw> :O
<elfy> Noskcaj: you don't need to do anything :)
<smartboyhw> s/what/what the/
<elfy> I'm fine - really - just got smartboyhw hassling me again ;)
<smartboyhw> elfy, ;)
<Noskcaj> elfy, lol.
<Noskcaj> smartboyhw, idk why, my dad hates all computers/modern technology
<elfy> no tv Noskcaj :(
<smartboyhw> Sorry for being a bit bozo, I've been working on a package for two days and being dizzy about symbols...
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, grrrrr. My Dad is at least not that repulsive.
<Noskcaj> elfy, we have a tv, but only 32 inch.
<smartboyhw> elfy, jeez that's terrible.
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, 32 inch is OK I think. My Mum almost wanted 32 inch when we moved to a new flat.
<smartboyhw> Fortunately I got 40 now:)
<Noskcaj> smartboyhw, get a 4k tv. they're only $1000 now
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, heh, my mother would disagree.
<smartboyhw> She doesn't understand why TV needs such high technology (she understands computers though)
<smartboyhw> .....
<elfy> madness - tv's should have 22" screen and be black and white
<Noskcaj> that's just the average for every generation older than us smartboyhw
<smartboyhw> elfy, nice:)
<Noskcaj> elfy, My dad didn't have TV growing up, he's "only" 43
<Noskcaj> one tv between a family of 7 people doesn't work well for my family
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, eh...... My Dad had TV already when 16 I think...
<knome> elfy, wait, are you saying our 46" color screen is overkill?
<Noskcaj> knome, no, it's not enough
 * smartboyhw doesn't know the correct age when he had a TV to watch at home.
<smartboyhw> knome, you know, British are very traditional:)
<Noskcaj> rear-projection TVs are the best.
<knome> not when you have a small room
<Noskcaj> tru
<Noskcaj> *true
<Noskcaj> CBNE has a pile of 1000+ CRT TVs, beat that for total screen size ;
<elfy> knome: yep :p
 * Noskcaj goes back to watching case mod videos
<knome> elfy, not so good for watching tv actually (blurry stuff because all channels aren't HD), but great for playing games
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, you are very good at it, really:)
<elfy> knome: :)
 * smartboyhw thinks that Noskcaj will work in System76 building Ubuntu computers one day.
<smartboyhw> knome, heh we have HD here:)
<Noskcaj> smartboyhw, i'm really not. and i do hope so. they won't reply to my sponsorship requests
<knome> smartboyhw, there's only one free HD channel in finland
<Noskcaj> All of australia is HD only on the 30th
<smartboyhw> knome, whoa?
<knome> smartboyhw, and we're not interested enough to pay for the rest
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, sponsorship is really difficult.
<Noskcaj> 18 channels free, plus three radio channels and some shopping ones
<smartboyhw> knome, Noskcaj we have 4 here.
<smartboyhw> HD.
<smartboyhw> Two Chinese (one was crap though), one English and one News channel.
<Noskcaj> smartboyhw, i think we're talking about different sponsorships
<smartboyhw> Hong Kong people embrace high-tech.
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, I know, money for case mods.
<knome> we have twentyish free channels in total
<smartboyhw> right?
<smartboyhw> knome, for three channels I think we have around 30.
<Noskcaj> smartboyhw, yup
<Noskcaj> or parts
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, it's difficult. People don't necessarily want to give money to a 14-year-old for projects that he/she can't actually use/utilize...
<Noskcaj> smartboyhw, http://www.overclock.net/f/362/sponsored-case-mods
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, oh.
<Noskcaj> and many companies use these mods for advertising purposes.
<smartboyhw> Well, I don'
<smartboyhw> t have money so.....
<smartboyhw> LP
<smartboyhw> :P
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, try ask Xubuntu people. I think knome or elfy has some:P
<Noskcaj> i wish system76 would respond. even if they didn't sponsor me
 * smartboyhw runs to avoid beating by elfy
<Noskcaj> smartboyhw, good pln
<Noskcaj> *plan
<knome> money? hah.
<elfy> lol
<elfy> smartboyhw: done those changes
<knome> as if...
<Noskcaj> http://www.gofundme.com/39uhgg and noskcaj10.wordpress.com if you're crazy enough
<smartboyhw> elfy, yay! :)
<knome> Noskcaj, well you got some from the magazine.
<elfy> smartboyhw: when people write wiki pages they should follow what they say - not what they think they say
<Noskcaj> knome, not  yet. i've got the forms, still need to fill them out and understand the under 18 issue
<smartboyhw> elfy, OK. Let me tell phillw to fix :P
<elfy> try following thatscript page - and just follow it :)
<knome> Noskcaj, sure, but you will. i also still need to work that out,
<smartboyhw> :)
<elfy> I can guarantee you'll not be able to make it work smartboyhw :)
<smartboyhw> Damn, I was going to ping Noskcaj when he left..............
<elfy> hard to ping someone when they've left
<smartboyhw> elfy, hmm my fault, it really requires vim:(
<smartboyhw> Sorry...
<smartboyhw> But at least the script shoud work.....
<elfy> smartboyhw: you're bad :p
<elfy> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ForumWikiTeam/ImportTool
<smartboyhw> elfy, I'm bad alright, and I'm sorry.
<elfy> that's how you give people instructions how to do something :p
<smartboyhw> elfy, ah alright, it needs [CODE]
 * smartboyhw goes and edits.
<elfy> no - it needs instruction - all it is is a page of writing - imagine being someone who's pitched up to help - they follow links - get the thing and then it won't work at all - it is just a file
<smartboyhw> elfy, alright:)
<elfy> you understand what I mean ?
<smartboyhw> elfy, yep.
<elfy> thing needs vim and tidy apparently
<smartboyhw> elfy, check that page again.
<smartboyhw> Basic ones at least.
<smartboyhw> the page = script page.
<elfy> yep - looks nice now it's in a box - still doesn't help anyone who has no idea what to do with it ;)
<elfy> so you didn't understand what I meant :)
<smartboyhw> elfy, hmm?
<smartboyhw> elfy, you go and edit it then.
 * smartboyhw isn't an expert in doc.
<smartboyhw> I'm more, um, technical.
<xnox> pitti: i see, it used to fail without package name.... i think.... was not obvious to me what it was doing without a package name but with "-S lp:package/branch"
<DanChapman> Hi everyone
<balloons> hey DanChapman ! Finally get your laptop?
<smartboyhw> Hey balloons
<balloons> howdy smartboyhw
<smartboyhw> balloons, you saw my message in discourse?:P
<balloons> I did. I didn't think to try oneboxing my entry.. I should try :-)
<balloons> morning chilicuil
<chilicuil> hello balloons =), good morning!
<DanChapman> balloons, yeah i got it eventually. I had to send the dell back got damaged in transport, so just got my money back and got a thinkpad which arrived this morning :-) so all good to go now. Just setting up vbox and will be back on ubiquity hopefully with no disruptions now :-D
<smartboyhw> Hey chilicuil
<chilicuil> morning smartboyhw =)
<smartboyhw> DanChapman, sounds like you're red hot with writing new testcases, that's great!:)
<balloons> DanChapman, wow, what a crazy turn of events
<balloons> 3 laptops in a matter of days.. so glad your enjoying the thinkpad
<smartboyhw> balloons, elfy thought that the page describing of how to use the testcase check script was too bare. He wanted instructions as to how to download the script (basically, a full tutorial from start to end)
<DanChapman> Tell me about it been a real nightmare.
<chilicuil> I'm on it smartboyhw
<smartboyhw> chilicuil, great:) (Since it is you who wrote the script_
<elfy> smartboyhw: that is not what I was saying - I was saying that if someone who doesn't know what a script is looks at those pages - they mean nothing at all
<smartboyhw> elfy, sure. Tell chilicuil your requests:)
<elfy> welcome back DanChapman :)
<balloons> chilicuil, I've been very much enjoying using it.
 * elfy too 
<chilicuil> how does it looks now? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/ContributingTestcases/ManualStyleGuide/test_case_format_script
<smartboyhw> elfy, ^
<elfy> chilicuil: looks good to me :)
 * smartboyhw claps hands!
<elfy> chilicuil: shouldn't it be chmod +x though
<elfy> not chown
<smartboyhw> chown +x LOL;)
<elfy> lol
<elfy> then the wiki fails smartboyhw
<elfy> LOL ;)
<smartboyhw> lol
<chilicuil> elfy: lol, you're right =P
<elfy> chilicuil: :)
<DanChapman> Thanks elfy, how you been getting on?
<elfy> pretty good on the whole thanks :)
<DanChapman> good good :-)
<elfy> balloons: at a simple level ... autopilot - could do tests on the install methods if you were brave enough or have a machine you can afford to lose if it goes wrong, can run tests on apps if the test is written? just takes some of the effort out of manually testing things
<balloons> elfy, whoa rephrase or break up that question please :-)
<elfy> but wouldn't be good at say opening a spreadsheet - inserting data - fiddling about
 * balloons is confused
<elfy> I'm trying to find something about what autopilot is and can do at a simple level :)
<elfy> so you could do full disk install with it ?
<elfy> would be ok at opening an app and closing it - proving it 'works?
<elfy> not be any use at more advanced things?
<elfy> is that better :)
<balloons> only a little
<balloons> let's start from the top
<knome> heh
<knome> :)
<elfy> :)
<balloons> yes, you could do a full disk install.. the work to let that happen has been done.. we need to write the test now
<DanChapman> elfy, I'm currently doing the test for a full disk install :-)
<balloons> simple things would be easier of course :-) did you want to try a test?
<elfy> before we get bogged down in what's been done and not been done - I'm looking for justification that it  is worth Xubuntu even looking at it
<elfy> balloons: not at the moment :)
<balloons> ahh.. well, gtk apps are a little notorious, but we have a branch of working testcases we've done for the ubuntu desktop apps
<elfy> :)
<elfy> balloons: you know how small a team we have - the big question is - will it be worth the effort
<balloons> I was just speaking with the qa guys who are getting it integrated into jenkins, so it will run everyday
<balloons> that's when it's "worth" it
<balloons> for you guys, I think the automating installer work is your best bang for the buck at the moment
<balloons> that's the haderst stuff for flavors to test
<balloons> imho
<knome> not the hardest, but takes the most time
<elfy> yep - I can see that
<elfy> knome: +1
<knome> otoh automated testing can't completely replace manual testing
<elfy> knome: I agree with that too
<balloons> the idea behind automating stuff is to automate the simple and mundane and save your brain and time for the harder stuff
<balloons> in other words it's nice to know at a basic level nothing blows up when you install xubuntu or say start an application. However, there might be some hidden issues once you dig deeper and you'll need your brain for that
<elfy> yep - that makes sense and I can see the use in it - I'm trying to balance that with a few people :)
<balloons> automate those mundane testing tasks so you can utilize your time better to look at the hard stuff
<balloons> which is the more interesting and "fun" parts of testing anyway :-)
<elfy> :)
<elfy> so 'install' testing is being looked at in a general sense now?
<balloons> yes DanChapman IS the source for install testing right now.. how is it coming Dan?
<elfy> ok - thanks - sort of thought as much in general
<DanChapman> Its going steady I'll push a branch up soon so you can see where its up to.
<balloons> anyone on saucy who updated today?
<balloons> since I updated music playback seems broken. gstreamer seems busted or something.. not sure yet
<elfy> working ok here balloons
<elfy> you would have heard if music was not working or me ...
<balloons> elfy, :-p
<elfy> oh - not updated today for some reason
<balloons> really it's audio playback.. but it's not a pulse thing.. it's just music decoding..
<balloons> let's try movies and a non-gstreamer backend
<elfy> reloading to see what's new
<elfy> well I sue clementine for music
<elfy> upgrading
<balloons> #$@%$#@! it's magically working now after using totem?
<balloons> I tried 3 different players..
<elfy> :)
 * balloons brain hurts
<balloons> ..
<balloons> ..
<elfy> you can almost guarantee that if music playback broke for me I would know exactly why :D
<elfy> probably wouldn't be able to do anything about it though ...
<balloons> hello Letozaf_
<Letozaf_> hello balloons :)
<Letozaf_> balloons, do you know the number  of the bug mine is dupe of ?
<balloons> Letozaf_, no but it appears to be fixed
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes I saw that :) I just wanted to mark my bug duplicate, or should I just mark it invalid ?
<balloons> let me search and find it Letozaf_
 * Letozaf_ is also searching
 * Letozaf_ cannot find it :(
<balloons> Just close as invalid then..
<balloons> :-(
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok
<Letozaf_> balloons, I need a hand on the calendar app autopilot test, can you help me ?
<balloons> Letozaf_, sure.. I'm working on ap stuff atm ;-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, Olivier asked to  test that the event appears in the timeline after it's been created
<balloons> Letozaf_, ohh perfect
<Letozaf_> balloons, cannot figure out how to do it
<balloons> Letozaf_, so no idea at all?
<balloons> how would you do it manually? where does it show up?
<Letozaf_> balloons, well in two places, one is in the "main" window under the "Events" label  of the day you are on
<Letozaf_> balloons, the other is in the timeline of the day
<Letozaf_> balloons, so either I click on the timeline button in the toolbar
<Letozaf_> balloons, or I check that under events there is a new event
<balloons> ok, so you can get to the proper view to see it?
<balloons> start there, then we can look at the qml file and add some asserts to make sure it's there
<balloons> make sense?
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes , so let's say I want to select the date in the calendar on the main page
<Letozaf_> balloons, and then check that under the Events tag the event has been created
<Letozaf_> balloons, can we do that or do I have to click on the eventline button in the toolbar
<balloons> let me fire up the app so I can follow :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, well maybe the new event created is already on the day that is currently selected so
<Letozaf_> balloons, there is no need to select a date
<balloons> Yea I see how it appears now
<balloons> yes, you can test date switching later, heh :-)
<balloons> so I see I can expand the event view, but that doesn't look completed yet so I'll pass on that
<balloons> however, the events tab should let us access it easily enough
<balloons> let's look at the qml
<balloons> remember you can still use the vis tool on this stuff ;-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, I've searched fot quite a while using the vis tool, but maybe I got a bit lost :p
<balloons> hmm wow
<Letozaf_> balloons, I found a label with the title of the event
<balloons> that should be enough then right?
<Letozaf_> balloons, I must try to find it againg
<balloons> well so I'm looking in the eventview.qml file
<balloons> and since we know the devs, they can help us out here.. no need to go crazy :-)
<balloons> the calendar app has many views, it's confusing to me
<balloons> ahh
<balloons> ok, so that thing I'm looking at is the diary view version
<balloons> so it will show in diary or timeline view
<balloons> so I'm looking in diaryviewdelegate.qml now
<balloons> I believe this might be the spot for that info
<balloons> does that make sense how I arrived here?
<balloons> so in there I see the title, location, attendees, etc
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes
<balloons> this is what we want. So let's add an objectName to that title then grab it
<balloons> easy peasy.. done :)
<balloons> we can look at the timeline view files too to do the same thing
<balloons> I'll look while you write the assert
<balloons> ohh I found a bug :-) events are showing on the wrong date
<Letozaf_> balloons, oh! I was looking at events that were already in
<Letozaf_> balloons, and so didn't realize this
<Letozaf_> Letozaf_, let me add another one
<balloons> did you get the assert done?
<balloons> well events seem to show up on the right day
<balloons> and show up the day before also
<Letozaf_> balloons, I found out something wrong on the time
<Letozaf_> balloons, if I add an event on 22:15 it shows as 22:00
<balloons> perfect, we'll file some bugs for these things
<balloons> that said, did we get the assert done so we can merge the tests? :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, still looking at that...
<balloons> Letozaf_, ohh.. so in diaryviewdelegate;
<balloons>                 Label{
<balloons>                     id: titleLabel
<balloons>                     fontSize: "large"
<balloons> I would add the objectname right in there
<balloons> Noskcaj, morning to you!
<Noskcaj> morning balloons
<Letozaf_> balloons, oh! you are adding the objectname... that's why...
<balloons> Letozaf_, hehe! yes, amazing isn't it? We have full power to get values we want.. that's what qml > gtk for introspecting eh?
<Letozaf_> balloons, I thought that the qml was to be left as is
<Letozaf_> balloons, and just use it
<balloons> Letozaf_, no no.. see how we've done it in the merge.. look: https://code.launchpad.net/~carla-sella/ubuntu-calendar-app/calendar-app/+merge/170194
<balloons> ohh bad example haha
<balloons> here look at this one:
<balloons> https://code.launchpad.net/~hiroshidi/ubuntu-terminal-app/autopilot-tests-panels/+merge/170388
<balloons> if you scroll down you can see the diff that shows how objectnames were added to the qml files so we could introspect those pieces of the application
<balloons> does that fill in some missing pieces for you? :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, this time I don't get it :p
<Letozaf_> balloons, probably you assert that the filed
<Letozaf_> balloons, sorry
<Letozaf_> balloons, the titleLable text has what you put in the event title
<Letozaf_> balloons, but I do not see the objectname
<balloons> Letozaf_, you add the object name
<balloons> you as in, you the test author :-)
<balloons> the qml file basically controls all of the layout for the application.. and there's some lovely other code we see in there, etc. We can leave that for the developers
<balloons> however for our piece, we are writing tests and we have access to the source. Unlike our GTK tests which spew everything (and sometimes not what we need), we can specifically choose which pieces we want to introspect and name them in the source file
<balloons> this make it easy for use to then use autopilot to grab those objects during runtime
<balloons> if we don't name them, they are randomly given a name and we wouldn't be able to test them
<Letozaf_> balloons, like this:    def get_event_end_time_field(self):        return self.app.select_single("TextField", objectName="endTimeInput")
<balloons> Letozaf_, exactly. So let's do the title for this event
<balloons>                 Label{
<balloons>                     id: titleLabel
<balloons>                     objectName: eventTitle
<balloons> the in our test we can do this:
<balloons> self.app.select_single("Label", objectName="eventTitle")
<balloons> notice how we used the type as "Label", as defined the qml? then simply pass our objectName
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok
<balloons> I'm sorry I thought this was all explained ;-) Does this make sense now?
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes just got lost :p
<balloons> that's why I was saying it's easier than the gtk stuff.. you don't have to go searching with vis trying to find things. You can add a name to what you want, then select it
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes
<balloons> wonderful :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, cool, ok let me look at this taking my time , I will be back tomorrow and get it done! ok ?
<balloons> Letozaf_, perfect.. I hope it all makes sense to you now :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes now it does thanks
<balloons> your most welcome.. enjoy your evening!
<Letozaf_> balloons, thanks have a nice day :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, 'night
<balloons> ohh Letozaf_ off topic question
<balloons> she's gone :-(
<Noskcaj> when is alpha 1 ment to appear on the iso tracker?
<knome> hey balloons :)
<balloons> knome, hey hey
<knome> balloons, any news on the email?
<balloons> knome, email?
<knome> you said you're going to send an email about the proposed changes
<balloons> knome, ahh yes.. I thought that's what you meant
<balloons> the blog post is already scheduled, but I put it for next week
<knome> aha, oki
<balloons> I was trying to decide if I wanted to post this week or not.. hmm hmm
<knome> well i'm going to be away for fri-sun, but if we got feedback before monday, i could start looking at it when i get back
<balloons> knome, well then :-)
<knome> otoh i have no problems with next week publishing either
<knome> whatever works for you
<balloons> I'll push now.. I'll split the other half
<knome> hihi, ok
<knome> off for now, see you later
<knome> ->
 * balloons waves to knome 
<SergioMeneses> good evening!
#ubuntu-quality 2013-06-20
<jibel> good morning
<DanChapman> xnox, could I pick your brain about the ubiquity autopilot test for a second?
<xnox> sure.
<xnox> what's up?
<DanChapman> :-) in the launch_application method the get_autopilot_proxy_object_for_process method is asking for two arguments but only one given. What else is it looking for as I can't find it in the docs
<xnox> DanChapman: do you have a full error message? is that from my wrapper scripts or something else? it could be that newer autopilot does things differently.
<DanChapman> ok two secs ill get the message
<DanChapman> xnox, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5783022/
<xnox> DanChapman: let me push a patch, it looks like second argument is emulator_base which can be set to None
<xnox> let me first check if that works and/or something else is needed there.
<DanChapman> xnox, great thanks :-)
<xnox> DanChapman: pushed a fix. So just pull the branch and try again.
<xnox> should work now.
<DanChapman> xnox, awesome thanks mate
<pitti> jibel: do you have an alioth account?
<pitti> jibel: I asked about NMU'ing autopkgtest in Debian, and they said it would be fine to do our changes directly in git, so that we can get everything back in sync (git, debian, ubuntu)
<pitti> jibel: or do you prefer routing changes through me for review?
<pitti> jibel: ah, seems you don't
<jibel> pitti, I don't hava an alioth account
<jibel> have
<pitti> thomi: do you happen to have an idea what provides the "window-mocker" program? It's being used in autopilot's test suite (but the functional parts don't run during package build)
<pitti> thomi: oh, python-wndowmocker, sorry (doesn't seem to be in command-not-found yet)
<xnox> we haven't updated command-not-found cache in ages..... there was somebody doing it for raring release, but as far as I know that was not uploaded.
<xnox> pitti: i don't mind uploading changes to autopkgtest ;-) xnox on alioth.
<knome> stgraber, do you think you would have some time next week to go through the ISO tracker code with me to prepare for stuff proposed at https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-quality/2013-June/003941.html ?
<knome> balloons, re: the bug icons, we probably should use the LP bug icons
<DanChapman> balloons, ping
<stgraber> knome: so I posted some stuff to balloons last night but I don't think he read it yet. As a summary, I'm opposed to moving things to the sidebar as implementing this would be horribly hacky in Drupal and would potentially double the number of SQL queries required for the page
<stgraber> blocks are completely separate from the page and can't share data easily, there's also no reliable way for a Drupal module to force a specific block to be displayed and on-screen placement isn't guaranteed (varies between themes). Other communities have showed interest in using the qatracker for their testing, so I'd rather not make any assumption on the theme or exact Drupal configuration in the module.
<knome> stgraber, right. what about this: i rework the submit-form to suit the main area as well
<knome> stgraber, we've been talking about some js-enhancements, and one of those would be to move the form to the sidebar
<balloons> DanChapman, pong
<knome> stgraber, (pick up the element with jquery, remove it, then readd to sidebar)
<knome> stgraber, if we had the css ready, js-enabled browsers could show the style currently proposed without the form being in the sidebar programmatically
<balloons> knome, stgraber yes I read your notes stgraber. I assume some of the stuff we imagined would not be doable, which is ok. It's still safe to imagine :-)
<DanChapman> balloons, hey have you still got examples of the _find and _walk functions I cant seem to find them
<balloons> DanChapman, I believe so.. just a sec
<DanChapman> cheers pal
<knome> stgraber, that's also one of the reasons why i don't use drupal ;)
<stgraber> knome: I guess that'd work. You'll have an hard time making the JS code work with the various layout configurations that are possible in Drupal, but I guess you can have it check that there's enough space and that it's a supported them and only do it in that case
<DanChapman> vis doesn't give much help with ubiquity :-(
<knome> stgraber, the other option is to work on a generic drupal theme...
<knome> stgraber, it's a loooong time since i did that, but i can't imagine it being way too complex
<stgraber> knome: hmm, no, please no ;) we had that in the previous version of the tracker (custom layout, sidebars, ...) and it was a nightmare to maintain and port to newer version of Drupal
<knome> heh, ok
<knome> stgraber, in that case, is drupal a hard requirement? ;)
<xnox> DanChapman: sup? I might be able to help you. as well, I know ubiquity inside out & can change ui element names as best suited for autopkgtests.
<xnox> most of them are either unnamed or named rather mechanically.
<knome> stgraber, and re: various layouts, yes, the point would be to make it gracefully degrading, even if somebody didn't have JS at all
<balloons> xnox, DanChapman has been the one continuing the hacking on the autopilot ubiquity tests.. If you two haven't met.. ;--)
<knome> stgraber, i don't know if you read all of my and balloons' discussions, but the main enhancement i'd like to do with js is being able to "detach" part of the page, eg. have the testcase in a popup rather than sticky in the page
<DanChapman> balloons we met earlier xnox awesomely did a fix for me :-)
<balloons> DanChapman, kk :-) good
<stgraber> knome: Drupal isn't an hard requirement, however the only allowed alternatives are Zope and Django and any plan to move away from Drupal needs to also be able to migrate all the existing data and user accounts (all 30 thousands of them)
<balloons> brb, testing box says it's reset time
<knome> stgraber, ugh. in that case, we probably should stick with drupal ;)
<smartboyhw> balloons, DanChapman hey:)
<stgraber> knome: that was my thought last time I rewrote it ;) I would have been tempted to go with flask+storm in python but flask hasn't been approved by IS so I'd likely have ended up having to use Django which for some reason I really don't like...
<knome> stgraber, do we have the same problem (sidebar) with the testcase links?
<DanChapman> xnox I have a few issues, one is to get the focus back to ubiquity once I start the test in term. Also I can't seem to get the GtkLabel which on the first screen is Welcome, I want to assert it through the test that it changes but using select_single('GtkLabel', label='Welcome') doesn't get me anywhere and can't find it in vis.
<knome> stgraber, well IS has been reluctact to allow stuff, but have done it before...
<DanChapman> smartboyhw hey :-)
<knome> stgraber, anyway, if you have some time next week, we could go through some of the changes right away, and see what we need to change
<stgraber> knome: hmm, actually looking at those two blocks, it's possible we don't need SQL queries after all, let me take a look in the code
<knome> sure
<DanChapman> xnox, I just thought would the label string be inside a <span>  element or something, I remember coming across that in a fileroller dialog.
<xnox> DanChapman: I can select it with: self.app.select_single('GtkLabel', name='page_title')
<xnox> DanChapman: and then test: .label to be Equals to whatever.
<xnox> DanChapman: I open files with glade under /usr/share/ubiquity/gtk/*.ui
<stgraber> knome: right, so we already force to have one relatively large side block for the filters, making it a bit more generic and changing to your proposal when on */results should be doable. However I'd prefer we stick to a single block so you'd have to merge Testcase Links and Submit result somehow
<balloons> DanChapman, I think this is more than you asked for, heh, but here: http://pastebin.com/s21ca2HJ
<xnox> DanChapman: ubiquity.ui is the main one. And then you can click on different objects and see their class (e.g. GtkWindow, GtkLabel, etc) as well as their name (well, id='page_title') for example.
<DanChapman> xnox, great thanks for that I didnt think of using glade to view it :-)
<xnox> DanChapman: you have the source! use it. Or since you have the branch checkout out you can use glade to view gui/gtk/*.ui files instead =)
<knome> stgraber, that sounds doable
<DanChapman> balloons, cheers mate perfect
<stgraber> knome: so to make sure I get this right, the sidebar is always adding a new result right? if you want to change an existing one you need to click the edit icon?
<knome> stgraber, yes, i think that's sane
<stgraber> right, so in theory the sidebar doesn't need any DB access then, good
<knome> stgraber, we also dropped the "in progress" -state, so...
<knome> stgraber, there was some discussion if that could be automatically probed in some way, but that's for later
<stgraber> knome: hmm, yeah, that's going to annoy the release team quite a bit I'd expect
<knome> stgraber, eg. check with JS if somebody is on the page and has inputted anything to any textform
<knome> stgraber, the dropping of "in progress" ?
<stgraber> yeah
<knome> we can always add it back
<knome> but that state should be sent to the tracker without a page load/submitted result anyway
<stgraber> during milestone testing I usually fire a dozen install at the same time, each will take around 1h to complete, so I mark them all in-progress so other tests can avoid doing those
<knome> (at least if you have JS, again...)
<stgraber> if we don't have (and use) in-progress, everyone will rush on Ubuntu Desktop i386/amd64 full disk install
<knome> do you think it would be sensible to do that with a JS call?
<knome> (or as a fallback, by saving a result)
<stgraber> well, we definitely can't assume the user will keep the page open while testing (I don't) and I'm not sure we can assume that starting to type something means that the test is in-progress either
<xnox> DanChapman: no idea about focus thought.
<knome> hm, what if you check the in-progress checkbox and the tracker will remember that state until you submit a result?
<knome> as if you had submitted a result - just do that automatically
<stgraber> how would you indicate you're running that test multiple times (on VM + on hardware)?
<knome> stgraber, i suppose no way to indicate that.
<smartboyhw> stgraber, knome using comments?
<stgraber> so that'd be a regression from what we have currently
<smartboyhw> We can report multiple testing comments, and indicate where we have it tested (for example Virtualbox, or real machine)
<knome> comments could work, but i can see that's not optimal
<smartboyhw> knome, we do have comments in our original one. Besides, for package testing we really WANT comments...
<stgraber> knome: I think we should keep in-progress as a state, pretty much as it's currently. However to make it less painful, a user should be able to mark a bunch of tests as in-progress directly from the /testcases page without going to /results and we should have a separate view, similar to /subscription to list all the tests the user is doing, so they can easily mark those as past/fail or enter a complete result if needed
<knome> smartboyhw, we're not discussing that
<smartboyhw> knome, I know.
<smartboyhw> But still, comments should be kept.
<knome> smartboyhw, we're not discussing dropping them.
<smartboyhw> And I do use in-progress sometimes.
<knome> stgraber, can you shed a bit more light on how you use in progres...
<knome> stgraber, would it be good enough if there was two checkboxes, "i'm running this on hardware" and "i'm running this virtualized"
<knome> stgraber, (i know that's a non-working idea as is, but to generalize)
<stgraber> knome: grab a dozen ISO, figure out what I'll run on what, start around 20 installs at the same time (mix of virtual and hardware), update the tracker to indicate as much so I can remember what I'm actually testing
<knome> stgraber, i mean, we have hardware profiles...
<knome> stgraber, if you select hardware profile 1 and check the in-progress checkbox, you have one test running
<knome> stgraber, select hardware profile 2 and check the in-progress checkbox, you have another test running
<stgraber> right, except that for Edubuntu final testing, we run each test on 2-3 different hardware configuration and I often do those at the same time
<stgraber> VM 512MB of RAM, VM 1GB of RAM, VM with UEFI, HW with UEFI+SB being my usual ones
<knome> what if the hardware profile wasn't a dropdown but a series of checkboxes?
<knome> and checking any indicated you're running the test on that hardware
<knome> would that both make us able to drop the in-progress state and make it easy enough to report in progress tests on multiple setups at a time?
<stgraber> how would you add a bug report for one of those configuration but not the others then?
<knome> heh, you're right.
<knome> anyway, i need to go for a while now
<knome> will come back with the definite solution.
<knome> ...or not
<knome> see you later :)
<stgraber> later
<stgraber> balloons, knome: btw, as far as implementation, I might be able to find some time for that between the 22-26th of July as I've got a release sprint in London and will be doing some work on the tracker during that time anyway
<balloons> stgraber, that's great news
<jibel> pitti, apport, update-manager and software-properties adt tests failed with unmet deps on python3-pykde4, any idea why ?
<balloons> jibel, what day did it fail?
<balloons> there was a library issue with kde4 a couple days ago
<jibel> balloons, Jun 20, 2013 2:51:25 PM :)
<jibel> balloons, it is unrelated to the sip4 api mismatch
<balloons> ahh no easy explanation then
<jibel> balloons, ah, it is kind of related
<jibel> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<jibel>  python3-pykde4 : Depends: sip-py3api-9.2
<balloons> hehe
<balloons> nailed it
<pitti> jibel: oh, so it's pykde, not gtk
<pitti> jibel: I guess there was some upload to -proposed causing uninstallability
<pitti> jibel: yeah, http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_output.txt is full of that; new sip4 ABI at first sight
<jibel> pitti, yes, xnox confirmed there is transition happening. My understanding was that britney would not submit tests for packages that are uninstallable.
<xnox> pitti: jibel: yeah see http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_output.txt for sip4,python-qt4 at the bottom. I'm expecting britney trying to migrate those once we upload any of those reverse-depends, until eventually it succeeds.
<jibel> xnox, no problem. We just deployed the interface between britney and autopkgtest and I'm making sure it is not a false positive caused by some nasty bug there, just me being paranoid :)
<balloons> so is anyone else on saucy having unity issues?
<balloons> my unity is completely dead.. rendering me quite crippled ;-(
<balloons> when I say dead, I mean nothing will land.. no panel, dash, nothing
<pitti> balloons: <IT crowd> have you tried turning it off and on again?
<pitti> balloons: i. e. even after a session restart? nothing like that here
<balloons> pitti, IT Crowd <3
<balloons> pitti, yes, session restart, even purged it.. I'll dig deeper.. but I guess I'm the only one with those issues apparently
<balloons> happened after yesterdays' updates
<jibel> balloons, everything crashed after yesterday's update but a restart fixed it, and no crash today
<balloons> total nuking time
<balloons> whew.. ok, unity is back :)
<Letozaf_> balloons, hi
<balloons> Letozaf_, hello.. my box hates me today
<balloons> how are you?
<Letozaf_> balloons, fine, need you help again :(
<DanChapman> hey Letozaf_
<Letozaf_> balloons, for the calendar app, have you got a couple of minutes '
<Letozaf_> ?
<Letozaf_> hey DanChapman
<Letozaf_> not sure I found a bug or "I am the bug": my assertion in test_calendar.py", line 82 gives me this errror:
<Letozaf_> balloons, self.assertThat(title_label.text, Eventually(Equals("Test event")))
<Letozaf_> balloons, AttributeError: 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'text'
<Letozaf_> If I am not getting it wrong in autopilot vis I see the text attribute
<Letozaf_> balloons, i pushed the app on lp
<balloons> Letozaf_, ohh.. so you can see it in vis yes?
<balloons> Letozaf_,sure.. let's talk some calendar app
<Letozaf_> balloons, hope its not me getting it wrong again :p
<balloons> Letozaf_, ok I'm pulling the branch again
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok thanks
<balloons>  lp:~carla-sella/ubuntu-calendar-app/calendar?
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes
<balloons> ohh look.. I *think* my desktop will stay up for more than 10 seconds now
<balloons> fingers crossed
<Letozaf_> balloons, http://ubuntuone.com/0rCv1987RU47H5JaMjdTxJ
<Letozaf_> balloons, oh! hope so :)
<Letozaf_> balloons, I mean fro your desktop
<balloons> Letozaf_, ok so you can see it :-) hehe
<Letozaf_> balloons, do you think it's a bug ?
<balloons> i think I don't know yet..
<Letozaf_> balloons, :p
<balloons> ok, so in your branch, it's missing stuff
<balloons> this can't be the proper branch
<balloons> oh hwait
<Letozaf_> balloons, argh!
<balloons> no no.. I' updated, lol..
<Letozaf_> balloons, fiew!
<balloons> Letozaf_, ohh sorry. I meant, yes there is an issue.
<balloons> bzr pull isn't pulling anything else and it can't find the emulator file
<balloons> bzr log shows last commit of 6/17
<Letozaf_> balloons, oh! did I push it wrong ?
<balloons> Letozaf_, see where you pushed it
<balloons> let's look
<balloons> https://code.launchpad.net/~carla-sella
 * Letozaf_ is looking
<balloons> ahh, see
<balloons> lol, I was wrong
<balloons> lp:~carla-sella/ubuntu-calendar-app/calendar-app
<Letozaf_> balloons, I see all the files ..
<Letozaf_> balloons, is everything ok now ?
<balloons> yes that branch is ggod
<balloons> so I'm looking now
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok
<Letozaf_> balloons, as for Bug #1188833  what is the list view ? I was searching for it... :p cannot find this list view...
<ubot5> bug 1188833 in Ubuntu Calendar App "Autopilot Testcase Needed: Test event list view" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1188833
<balloons> We can ask the calendar guys what they mean
<balloons> your right, I see no "list view"
<balloons> ok Carla so this looks simple
<Letozaf_> balloons, tell me please
<balloons> but apparently it's not SO simple, haha
<Letozaf_> balloons, oh :p
<balloons> the first is to understand the timing issue
<Letozaf_> balloons, oh right! the timing... always forget about the timing....
<balloons> don't grab the label until after your finished inserting it.. it's not going to exist or be the right value :-)
<balloons> that said, I changed the test to grab the label, then assert it
<balloons> in general it works well to grab the object right before you need it, instead of at the beginnig of the test
<balloons> that will save heartache
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok I must remember this
<balloons> k, the other piece is to remember to use objectName and assign a name to the asserts you want to go after
<balloons> it makes it easier to search for them, so you don't get the noneType errors (that means the search failed :-) )
<Letozaf_> balloons, do you mean this: def get_title_label(self):
<Letozaf_> return self.app.select_single("Label", objectName="titleLabel")
<Letozaf_> balloons, in the main_window.py
<balloons> ok so let's put it altogether and see if it works
<balloons> yes, but I didn't see where you defined the objectName="titleLabel" in the qml source file
<balloons> so with those changes it runs, but doesn't seem to pass
<balloons> i notice that the event doesn't appear on the right date, heh
<Letozaf_> balloons, I reported the other  Bug #1193090
<ubot5> bug 1193090 in Ubuntu Calendar App "[calendar app] event time is wrong when creating a new event" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1193090
<Letozaf_> balloons, the one you say did not happen to me, but let me check again
<balloons> add a new event for today, it shows up yesterday
<Letozaf_> balloons, I swear it has the right date for me, how can it be ?
<Letozaf_> balloons, I inserted an event at 23:00
<Letozaf_> balloons, could it depend on the time you put ?
<Letozaf_> balloons, what time did you put -?
<balloons> Letozaf_, it might just be a bug for me then
<Letozaf_> balloons, could be...
<balloons> i'm more worried about your test at the moment
<Letozaf_> balloons, sure
<balloons> ok, so one more try ;-
<balloons> I'm going to go for it specifically
<balloons> self.app.select_single("Label", text="Test Event")
<balloons> does that make sense?
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes
<Letozaf_> balloons, the "old" way
<balloons> bah, it worked but I'm getting many events
<balloons> we need something more defninitive
<balloons> sadly we don't have it I don't think.. date, time, attendees, location
<balloons> could still be many duplicate events
<Letozaf_> balloons, true
<balloons> argh this is so annoying
<balloons> well Letozaf_ I don't know.. this app has too many views, lol
<Letozaf_> balloons, :( don't you think that just date, time and title are enough? we could have to identical events, but how many could there be ?
<Letozaf_> sorry two not to
<Letozaf_> balloons, right !
<balloons> I have like ten test events at the same time
<balloons> but it's showing at the wrong day
<balloons> there's a lot wrong
<Letozaf_> balloons, I took a look at vis, but found nothing that could help
<balloons> ohh it's certainly there
<balloons> we can get it easy enough
<balloons> grab label with text = 'event title'
<balloons> I wanted to try the visible property, but that doesn't work
<balloons> it may be enough to say it exists to be honest
<Letozaf_> balloons, yeah sound good
<balloons> so i've got a version that should do the trick
<balloons> let me push it
<balloons> what I did was to just check to make sure we can get the label object.. nothing more
<balloons> I made the title unqiue by adding a timestamp to it, hag
<balloons> *hah
<Letozaf_> balloons, great
<balloons> lp:~nskaggs/ubuntu-calendar-app/autopilot-title-label
<Letozaf_> balloons, I'm getting it
<balloons> that was kind of silly to work out
<Letozaf_> balloons, I think you had a great idea, but I get errors, I'm on Sacy
<Letozaf_> balloons, no wait, had another calendar app opened
<Letozaf_> balloons, let me try again
<balloons> :-)
<Letozaf_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5784933/
<Letozaf_> balloons, sorry but I get the error I paste, naughty Saucy
<balloons> wild
<balloons> that should happen because the events are timestamped
<balloons> we can put in a fix though
<balloons> so you can change to select_many
<Letozaf_> balloons, let me try
<Letozaf_> balloons, great! it worked
<Letozaf_> balloons, magic balloons :-)
<balloons> lol.. not really
<balloons> so, whew
<Letozaf_> balloons, I got no errors
<sethj> I'm really confused now.. Can I use a VM through TestDrive to run ISO testcases, or not? (I'm not sure if this is the right place to ask either..)
<Letozaf_> sethj, yes TestDrive syncs the ISO's and then launches them in VM using Virtualbox, KVM or Parallels
<Letozaf_> sethj, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=noDAsZjvmSA
<sethj> Letozaf_, Thanks. I noticed most of the testcases start with "Boot up the iso using a CD/DVD or USB Key to a Live Session" though.. Is that the same as booting a VM?
<Letozaf_> sethj, yes
<Letozaf_> sethj, the VM boots from the ISO so it's the same
<sethj> Letozaf_ Okay, great. I think that answers all my questions :)
<Letozaf_> sethj, :)
<balloons> sethj, hmm good point. We could probably change the text to read or a VM :-)
<sethj> That might be a good idea. I know I was confused there for a bit.
<Letozaf_> balloons, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5784976/
<Letozaf_> balloons, for me the test looks fine and working
<balloons> sethj, so the project has a place to report bugs and submit changes or new tests
<balloons> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual-tests/
<balloons> i'll file something on changing the text for you now
<sethj> balloons, OK thanks. I did see the button "File a big against this testcase", should I do that next time?
<sethj> *bug
<balloons> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual-tests/+bug/1193128
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1193128 in Ubuntu Manual Tests "Include VM in image test wording" [Undecided,New]
<balloons> sethj, your more than welcome to file if you see something out of place.. or discuss it first :-)
<sethj> Okay :)
<sethj> I'm pretty new to all this...
<Letozaf_> balloons, I think the test is fine now, do you think I can propose merge ? I will check it again before doing it
<balloons> sethj, hehe, no worries
<balloons> Letozaf_, indeed, propose away
<Letozaf_> balloons, oh, no! first I have to find out what that list view is
<Letozaf_> balloons, that's missing
<balloons> Letozaf_, ohh right.. we don't have to close every bug with this one merge
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok fine
<Letozaf_> balloons, thank you very much for your help
<Letozaf_> balloons, I going to bed now
<Letozaf_> balloons, 'night
<balloons> g'night carla
<phillw> balloons: you about?
<phillw> ah well, balloons have a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Activities/Classroom/Saucy/Zsync In future, we should be careful what we wish for! I've got some serious homework to do!
#ubuntu-quality 2013-06-21
<pitti> Good morning
<jibel> good morning
<pitti> jibel: I'm trying to understand why my adt VMs don't have "autopkgtest" defined in /etc/hosts
<pitti> jibel: I guess the "local-hostname:" argument should already do that in cloud-init, but apparently that's buggy, right?
<pitti> so you have this:
<pitti> runcmd:
<pitti>  - [sh, -xc, "echo '127.0.1.1 $LOCALHOSTNAME' >> /etc/hosts" ]
<pitti> but that doesn't seem to work
<jibel> pitti, I remember local-hostname was not working originally, then I added the "echo" then local-hostname worked but I kept the echo just in case, so it might stop working again, I'll have a look
<pitti> jibel: I guess something in cloud-init overwrites /etc/hosts
<pitti> /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/cloudinit/config/cc_update_etc_hosts.py or update_etc_hosts() in /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/cloudinit/distros/__init__.py, checking
<jibel> pitti, yes, it is possible
<pitti> manage_hosts = util.get_cfg_option_str(cfg, "manage_etc_hosts", False)
<pitti> perhaps this is needed
 * pitti tries
<pitti> jibel: don't worry for now, I'll have a look
<jibel> pitti, okay, thanks. I'll analyze data we collected this week to measure memory usage during autolanding tests then.
<pitti> jibel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5786117/ indeed works
<pitti> jibel: want me to commit and deploy?
<jibel> pitti, great, thanks. Go ahead commit, I can deploy if you want, I've a script to do it on all the hosts
<pitti> jibel: done
<jibel> pitti, deployed
<DanChapman> Good Morning
<balloons> smartboyhw, so what time is good for you to try writing an autopilot test?
<smartboyhw> balloons, next week.
<balloons> sure.. got a specific day in mind?
<popey> ooh, can i join in?
<balloons> popey, of course!
<smartboyhw> balloons, anyday next week. Probably Monday though....
<popey> great, monday is great for me too
<smartboyhw> Ah no Monday...
<smartboyhw> Wednesday?
<balloons> I was going to make a video specific to the QML autopilot stuff I think to help folks. But it's not a bad idea to have some 1 on 1 training sessions i don't think
<balloons> smartboyhw, ok so not Monday after all? I can do Weds I believe. It would be like 1400 UTC I think
<smartboyhw> balloons, yeah sure.
<smartboyhw> I should be free that day.
<balloons> yea Monday I have the classroom stuff at that time
<balloons> popey, weds work for you?
<smartboyhw> balloons, you reminded me of my ISO class next-next Monday (1st Jul)
<smartboyhw> Hmm wait, I might need to install ubuntu seperately...
<smartboyhw> balloons, do I must need Qt5 or that sort of thing?
<popey> balloons: tbh I'm keen to get going asap, so if you have time on monday..?
<balloons> popey, hmm not Monday morning at all I'm afraid.. I'm got a small 30 min window at 1500 UTC
<balloons> shall we squeeze something in therE?
<popey> i have two meetings at that time ☻
<popey> so tuesday?
<balloons> Yes I can do Tuesday what time?
<popey> oh, actually, i misread, 15:00 UTC on monday is fine by me
<popey> silly timezones
<balloons> lol, ok..
<popey> added to calendar
<popey> sweet!
<balloons> argh.. is google calendar lying to me
<smartboyhw> Monday 15:00 UTC?
<smartboyhw> balloons, wait: Have you told the classroom team about our classroom schedule?
<balloons> it is.. it's 1530 right now
<smartboyhw> pleia2, JoseeAntonioR ^
<balloons> popey, the timeslot I'm referring to is 1400 UTC apparently.. I forget google calendar lies during EDT time
<popey> bugger
<pleia2> we have already added the things phillw told us about
<popey> ok, so tuesday then
<popey> balloons: 14:30 Tuesday?
<balloons> yes Tuesday it is..
<balloons> popey, yes I can do that
<popey> boom, can't back out now
<smartboyhw> pleia2, great:) Have you promoted through the Ubuntu Classroom Blog?
<smartboyhw> balloons, popey OK:)
<smartboyhw> balloons, do I need Qt%?
<smartboyhw> s/%/5/
<pleia2> smartboyhw: phillw is supposed to get me text to post
<pleia2> hopefully soon :)
<balloons> a least it shows sanely on the calendar :-)
<balloons> smartboyhw, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/CoreApps/Testing/ContributeAutopilotTestcase
<balloons> you know most of that stuff already :-)
<balloons> Having the ubuntu sdk installed should be sufficent
<balloons> it's helpful to have the coreapps ppa installed too so you can run the apps and see how they work easily
<smartboyhw> balloons, that's the problem.
<smartboyhw> I'm not supposed to install qt5 since then I can't build Kubuntu packages...
<balloons> smartboyhw, ahh, gotcha
<balloons> don't you build packages in clean chroots?
<smartboyhw> balloons, I don't. But now I will:P
<smartboyhw> I really like debuild -j4:P
<balloons> smartboyhw, ohh my! that needs to happen anyway, lol
<smartboyhw> balloons, :)
<smartboyhw> balloons, popey: See you guys:) I am looking forward to the tutorial (maybe I can finally get my hands dirty with python:))
<balloons> indeed! see you smartboyhw !
<phillw> pleia2: with the exception of automated bugs and the laptop sessions which will be held later, all the dates / times etc, should be on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Activities/Classroom/Saucy/
<pleia2> phillw: can you doublecheck the current calendar to confirm they are correct? http://people.ubuntu.com/~nhandler/classroom.html
<pleia2> phillw: and we would like something for http://ubuntuclassroom.wordpress.com/ if you can draft some kind of announcement and pastebin (or whatever) it for me so I can post it
<smartboyhw> pleia2, um for my session can you add phillw and balloons as helpers too? So they can be voiced.
<pleia2> smartboyhw: when is your session?
<smartboyhw> pleia2, 1/7 13:00
<pleia2> thanks
<smartboyhw> The longest one:)
<phillw> pleia2: they all look okay :)
<pleia2> \o/
<smartboyhw> pleia2, thanks:)
<pleia2> sure
 * smartboyhw sleeps.
<phillw> pleia2: I think just something along the lines of 'following the successfull classroom sessions held in raring, the testing team are delighted to announce another set of classroom sessions for saucy, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Activities/Classroom/Saucy/ for requirements.
#ubuntu-quality 2013-06-22
<sethj> Hmm. Does this (http://i.imgur.com/8gJyxs0.png) constitute a failure? I bet it's just my finicky graphics..
<balloons> sethj, I'd go ahead and report it as your doing
<sethj> balloons, I'm afraid I don't exactly understand what you mean by that :-/
<balloons> sethj, I'd file the bug.. compiz crashed
<sethj> Okay. I'll see what I can do.
<sethj> Isn't that the expected behaviour when you need a driver though?
<sethj> balloons, I just realized that I didn't give the VM permission to use 3D acceleration. Should I try again?
<balloons> compiz crashing is never expected ;-)
<balloons> and no, 3d accel isn't required
<balloons> it will be slow without out it but it needs to work
<sethj> Hm. OK.
<DanChapman> Good Morning :-)
<elfy> hi DanChapman
<DanChapman> elfy, hey I see you tagged xubuntu to ubiquity autopilot test once i've finished for ubuntu I will run it against xubuntu and see if it needs any mods :-)
<elfy> I tagged a bunch of stuff with xubuntu - so that people from my end looking at it don't have to go searching :)
<Noskcaj> i'll test the autopilot ubiquity tomorrow. for now, i have a rugby game to watch
 * Noskcaj is away: I'm either at school or soccer. or i just don't like you.
<Noskcaj> stupid xchat
<SergioMeneses> morning!
<SergioMeneses> hey elfy
<DanChapman> Morning SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> DanChapman, \o
<elfy> hi SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> elfy, thanks for the gnumeric testcase :)
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, \o
<smartboyhw> Hello SergioMeneses and elfy :)
<elfy> SergioMeneses: welcome - wait for the next half before thanking me though :D
<DanChapman> Hey smartboyhw
<smartboyhw> Hey DanChapman
<SergioMeneses> elfy, jajaja you're right
<SergioMeneses> maybe I can give you a hand next time :
<SergioMeneses> :)
<elfy> not sure how to keep such a testcase below 100 miles long ...
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, hows everything?
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses, great.
<smartboyhw> I'm about to get a 2 to 1 session on Autopilot on coming Tuesday.
<smartboyhw> So I can start working on Ubuntu Touch Apps testing:)
<DanChapman> smartboyhw, sounds good!! :)
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, nice!
<smartboyhw> pleia2, ping...
<SergioMeneses> I wish to have time enough to play with testing more often
<smartboyhw> Well, it's post-exam, so I have more free tume.
<smartboyhw> s/tume/time/
<DanChapman> has any one else been having real big issues with kvm and virtualbox on saucy? They both keep dying on me.
<smartboyhw> DanChapman, hmm that's weird.
<smartboyhw> KVM shouldn't die.
<elfy> vb - no issues here DanChapman
<SergioMeneses> http://test.ubuntu-discourse.org/latest/
<SergioMeneses> DanChapman, virtualbox works 100%
<DanChapman> vb the graphics just completely go and kvm just locks up on me and cant get input
<smartboyhw> BTW guys to remind you: Our first classroom sessions (5 of them) will be held Monday.
<elfy> SergioMeneses: seen it all :)
<smartboyhw> However the Classroom team still hasn't done promotion, so that's why I needed to ping pleia2 ....
<JoseeAntonioR> smartboyhw: I will do later on if you want.
 * JoseeAntonioR runs to school
<DanChapman> Ive had to resort to VMware player which seems to be ok for now.
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, I dont know if I may attend :S but I'll do my best
<smartboyhw> JoseeAntonioR, school? Saturday!?
<smartboyhw> Meh...
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses, sure:)
<JoseeAntonioR> smartboyhw: yes, I need to work on not-study things :)
 * JoseeAntonioR runs
<smartboyhw> Poor hi,..
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, you have much free time
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses, yep.
<smartboyhw> phillw, are you here?
<phillw> smartboyhw:  yes
<smartboyhw> phillw, you did tell pleia2 what to post in the Classroom blog right?
<smartboyhw> I think I should post to Planet Ubuntu for initial promotion.
<phillw> smartboyhw: I gave a her quick line yesterday including the links for the sessions and that it held any requirements.
<smartboyhw> phillw, hmm...
<phillw> smartboyhw: I think just something along the lines of 'following the successfull classroom sessions held in raring, the testing team are delighted to announce another set of classroom sessions for saucy, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Activities/Classroom/Saucy/ for requirements.
<smartboyhw> phillw, alright. I do want pleia2 to do the promotion first though. If she doesn't respond, then I shall have to do a post.
<sethj> Hmm. Did anyone else notice that the slideshow during the install still said Raring?
<smartboyhw> sethj, oh interesting. Report it, but I think it is still OK pre-Beta 1.
<smartboyhw> I remember Ubuntu 12.10 have 12.04 slideshows at alpha 3 even.
<SergioMeneses> sethj, it always happen ...but it is fixed at the end of the release
<sethj> I figured it wasn't anything big yet.. Does it still need to be reported?
<SergioMeneses> sethj, if you want to , but check if it was not reported
<smartboyhw> sethj, maybe not......
<smartboyhw> Wait till Beta 1 is better...
<sethj> OK, I'll wait.
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, ++
<JoseeAntonioR> did lyz work on it?
<pleia2> JoseeAntonioR: today is my day off ;) I'll get it posted tomorrow unless you want to
<pleia2> 09:14:04 < phillw> pleia2: I think just something along the lines of 'following the successfull classroom sessions held in raring, the testing team are delighted to announce another set of classroom sessions for saucy, see  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Activities/Classroom/Saucy/ for requirements.
<pleia2> ^^ that's all I got :( not enough for a post
<pleia2> so something needs to be written (I didn't realize we were taking that on, I really had hoped the team would have more for us)
<pleia2> anyway, day off ->
<phillw> pleia2: shame you did not state earlier, I had tried to give plenty of time and smatyboyhw was willing to do a write up. We live and learn, I've had more than enough 'fun' getting the people to hold them and also had others do behind the scenes work for getting wiki pages set up for after the classroom sessions. Next cycle, let's us get this sorted out at vUDS so we have a clearer plan of how is expected to do what. In the meantime, I hope the 
<phillw> JoseeAntonioR: you still about?
<sethj> Does it matter what flavor of Saucy I use to test these packages? http://packages.qa.ubuntu.com/
<phillw> sethj: if those packages are default in what ever flavour of Saucy, they can be tested. If they are not installed by default then testing them will be of lower use.
<sethj> phillw, thanks. I was only going to test them if they were default anyway :)
#ubuntu-quality 2013-06-23
<phillw> sethj: balloons the testing suites are still fairly new. a decision on what test cases are applicable to which flavours and how this should be done has not yet been worked out. As the test case tracker is also undergoing major changes, it may be for the next vUDS, I've got my ideas of a basic spreadsheet for flavours to choose, but I've no idea of the 'wider' circle of thinking as to how the test cases for flavours can be easily allocated.
<sethj> phillw, So the QAtracker is going to be phased out?
<sethj> Or being rebuilt I guess.
<phillw> sethj: the qa-tracker will remain, what you refer to is the application-tracker
<sethj> oh.. OK.
<phillw> sethj: for the ISO tracker we use http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/ there is also the  http://packages.qa.ubuntu.com/
<phillw> along with possibly one more. The goal is to have them all merged into one.
<sethj> Ah, that accounts for me having to login twice..
<sethj> balloons: I synced to the latest Saucy and I can't reproduce that Compiz crash.. So something fixed it.
<phillw> sethj: balloons is really the best person to ask about this. And as for having have to log on twice, canonical are going to make it so we have only one log in for all of the this area and for our free 'cloud' disk space area. There is a lot goig on :)
<phillw> s/goig/going
<phillw> sethj: at pre-alpha, bugs do get fixed :) Most often it is a 'whoops' we didn't get that in. For people testing pre-alphas (and even alphas) I do reccomend that you take the time to read http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1343434
<sethj> OK, I'll do that :)
<sethj> There is so much to read an understand.. It'll take me a while ;-)
<phillw> it explains why pre-alphas can really break if you have them installed. IMHO, keep them in VM until they hit alpha :)
<DanChapman> Good Morning :-)
<smartboyhw> Hello DanChapman
<DanChapman> hey smartboyhw, hows life?
<smartboyhw> DanChapman, great:)
<DanChapman> awesome :)
<smartboyhw> phillw, PING PING PING PING
<hyperdroid> ?
<hyperdroid> umm... Hi?
<phillw> smartboyhw: ?
<elfy> anyone else having issues with running xubuntu install - desktop launcher fails
<elfy> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1193526
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1193526 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Clicking "Install Xubuntu 13.10" in live session doesn't work." [Undecided,Confirmed]
<smartboyhw> phillw, have they posted the classroom sessions pomotion yet?
<phillw> smartboyhw: I have no idea. I sent http://pastebin.com/BE8ba2G4 to the classroom mailing list.
<smartboyhw> phillw, I knew it...
<smartboyhw> JoseeAntonioR, pleia2 PING PING PING
<elfy> smartboyhw: you do know that people have lives as well I assume ;)
<elfy> phillw: that install bug appears to affect lubuntu as well ^^
<smartboyhw> elfy, I know...
<phillw> elfy: I'm on a 3G dongle, so cannot really spare the bandwidth to even zsync up my iso. We've been concentrating on the usage of ZRam with a straight 'install from desktop CD' rather than from the 'try without installing' option. I'll alert our testers to it. Thanks for the heads up.
<elfy> welcome
<phillw> elfy: one of the tester has added a comment to the bug report. It was working a few days ago, so is a new bug.
<elfy> yea seen it
<elfy> thanks
<phillw> it could do with getting sorted asap as the A1 season starts on monday :)
<smartboyhw> phillw, I am going to make a blog post about sessions on Monday to Planet Ubuntu.
<smartboyhw> Classroom sessions I mean
<phillw> smartboyhw: cool, I hope my draft is of use to you!
<smartboyhw> phillw, sort of. But I will mainly focus of the Monday sessions ONLY.
<phillw> smartboyhw: okies, please mention the two critera that are asked for :)
<smartboyhw> phillw, OK:)
<phillw> I'll cover the new wiki area for zsync in the classroom session, it's a bit too involved to ask n00bs to take in, but Jonathan has done an outstanding job on it ( https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Activities/Classroom/Saucy/Zsync ) which should make all of our lives a bit easier :)
<phillw> smartboyhw: the keeping a few iso's around is certainly a good idea, as elfy has found a bug that was recently created. It gives the devs a good shortcut as to when a bug occurred.
<smartboyhw> phillw, OK.
<smartboyhw> Hmm phillw I need to sleep now...
<phillw> indeed.... I thought it was late for you! Sweet dreams, and don't let the penguin catch you :D
<pleia2> phillw: thanks! posting now
<pleia2> http://ubuntuclassroom.wordpress.com/2013/06/23/ubuntu-qa-sessions-for-saucy/
<pleia2> classbot's script is all up and loaded, even so I'll try to get up early tomorrow to make sure the first session goes well
<phillw> pleia2: thanks, my posting on https://www.facebook.com/Lubuntu.Official.Page has a viewed by figure of 817 people! If we get 1% of that, I'll be happy. During ubuntu introduction week when I did my session for lubuntu, we gained a new tester. I really do see that these sessions do allow people to see that it is not 'scary' to be a tester :D
<thomi> morning
<svwilliams> Question for anyone online.  If an application (say thunderbird) doesn't respond to Ctrl-Q when the "Welcome" dialogue for new users is open would you consider that a bug?
<svwilliams> Close is Ctrl-w (which it responds to) and Quit is Ctrl-q which is fails to respond to
<svwilliams> I'm attempting to write the autopilot tests and I don't know if I should leave in the test for Ctrl-Q which fails or expect it to fail and keep it out of the test
<Noskcaj> svwilliams, most of the autopilot guys are either sleeping or still in sunday, but i'd assume tht's a bug
<svwilliams> ok, I'll shoot it out to the list and leave it in for now unless someone tells me otherwise thanks Noskcaj
<svwilliams> p
<thomi> svwilliams: Hey - I don't think that's a question for autopilot devs - it sounds like you need to talk to th thunderbird developers
#ubuntu-quality 2014-06-16
<pitti> Good morning
<pitti> jibel: I'm scared; I think I understand and know almost the entire autopkgtest code now :)
<elfy> lol
<jibel> pitti, well, you almost entirely rewrote it :)
<pitti> heh, true that
<jibel> pitti, do you know if it is possible to change the date in an lxc container?
<jibel> date -s returns operation not permitted
<jibel> for a test I must set the date to something post-14.04.1
<pitti> jibel: do you get an apparmor violation? supposedly you can do it with an unconfined container?
<jibel> pitti, nothing from apparmor
<pitti> jibel: hm, I don't know then, I'm afraid; supposedly containers and host just have one common clock, as they have a common kernel
<jibel> pitti, yes, that what I suppose to, and I certainly don't want to change system time
<jibel> host system's time
<elopio> balloons: sorry, I forgot the landing meeting in 15 minutes. So I have 15 minutes.
<jibel> elopio, didn't you say Germany/Portugal was in 15min :P
<elopio> jibel: I have two monitors and two eyes.
<balloons> elopio, ahh yes, post landing team
<elopio> sorry
<balloons> elopio, lol, no worries at all
<balloons> btw, costa rica won.. woot
<elopio> woooot
<elopio> it was unbelievable.
<elfy> but awesome to watch :)
<balloons> watch out elfy, they play england in a couple games!
<slickymasterWork> bah, portugal match is starting and I'm unable to see it
<balloons> germany is playing now
 * elfy is unimpressed by the current match - wants neither team to get any points from it :(
<elfy> balloons: yep :)
<slickymasterWork> yes balloons against portugal
<elfy> oops
<elopio> balloons: ready.
<balloons> elopio, alrighty
<saqman2060> Hello guys. It has been awhile. I am using Utopia 14.10, Xubuntu on my laptop currently. Been very happy with it. Sorry that I missed the last UDS summit. What are the current plans moving forward?
<saqman2060>  One thing that I would like to see is the snap feature included with XFCE4.
<balloons> saqman2060, howdy
<saqman2060> Hello ballons
<elfy> saqman2060: snap feature?
<saqman2060> elfy, yes, the snapping of windows together as a similar feature implemented in Ubuntu-Unity
<elfy> not seen that
<elfy> place to ask is #xubuntu-devel though :)
<knome> #xfce-dev
<elfy> pedantically yes - but I would imagine the underlying question is about xubuntu - or why be in a *buntu channel at all asking :)
<knome> would imagine nobody in the xubuntu team is willing to pick that feature request up
<elfy> well yes there is that
<elfy> anyway - whatever :)
<knome> but being a realist, sounds very improbable that anybody active in xfce would do that either...
<balloons> well technically it's a wm feature
<saqman2060> Just a thought. It would make window placement much easier
<balloons> if you ran compiz plus xfce you could have it
<saqman2060> Really
<balloons> and for the record I love it
<saqman2060> The power of asking lol
<saqman2060> thanks ballons. This has potential. Wish me luck guys. I will bring this the xubuntu-dev channel.
#ubuntu-quality 2014-06-17
<pitti> Good morning
<jibel> pitti, did you see http://d-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/utopic-adt-killbots/1/ARCH=amd64,label=adt/console ?
<pitti> jibel: haven't looked at that one yet; I fixed the autopkgtest bug with eglibc this morning, though
<pitti> jibel: oh, there's a reasonable chance that this works now, I updated to latest git this morning
<pitti> jibel: and I now have test cases/fixes for UTF-8 control stuff under LANG=C
 * pitti jumps through login stuff again to retry -- argh slow 2G network in train :)
<jibel> pitti, ok, thanks. I'll restart the job
<pitti> jibel: thanks
<pitti> jibel: ça semble mieux \o/
<jibel> pitti, yes, 1 more green \o/
<pitti> *phew*, how could we live without killbots?
<pitti> jibel: btw, how's your ssh runner coming along? do you need a hand with this?
<pitti> jibel: after the recent Tests class refactorization I'm going to add support for parsing .click packages
<jibel> pitti, the adt side is okay I think, it needs tests and documentation. I'm now writing the setup script for lxc as an example. but I must finish the work on hwe eol notifications this week before I can continue on adt
<pitti> for now I'll test them in a hand-crafted schroot, but I'll soon need to test them in ubuntu-emulator or real iron
<jibel> pitti, did you already provisioned a precise VM with adt-buildvm-ubuntu-cloud ?
<jibel> I tried and it fails with a timeout
<pitti> jibel: no, I'm afraid I never tried that; just trusty and utopic
<pitti> jibel: can you please file a bug? I'm happy to look into that once I'm back on a place with real bandwidth
<pitti> jibel: (LP is fine, no need to wrangle with the Debian bug tracker :)) )
<jibel> pitti, I will
<pitti> jibel: btw, did you see my q about helping with virt-ssh?
<jibel> pitti, yes, I said that the driver is working, and I'm now on a setup script for lxc as an example, but I've to finish hwe eol notification tests before that.
<pitti> jibel: oh, cool! thanks
<pitti> jibel: right, was just wondering if you stumbled over other weird adt-run bugs which I should fix in the meantime
<jibel> pitti, no weird bug so far :)
<jibel> pitti, I reported bug 1330950 , for the provisioning error of Precise VMs
<ubot5> bug 1330950 in autopkgtest (Ubuntu) "adt-buildvm-ubuntu-cloud fails to provision Precise VMs with timeout in cloud-init" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1330950
<pitti> jibel: thanks; probably just some missing feature/bug in older cloud-init which it needs to deal with
<pitti> jibel: that blocks you for the dkms tests?
<jibel> pitti, that blocks me on hwe eol tests. I didn't want to use the old provisioning script and must test in VM to boot with the new kernel and fake system time
<jibel> I think we need to special case Precise
<pitti> jibel: ack; I'll have bandwidth again this afternoon/evening (but will be out to visit my grandma in the afternoon)
<jibel> pitti, don't worry I'll have a look
<pitti> jibel: can you use a manually built VM (from prepare-testbed, with purging cloud-init) until that?
<jibel> pitti, of course, it is not urgent
<pitti> jibel: well, I'll fix it by tomorrow for sure
<pitti> jibel: oh, thanks for the patch!
<jibel> pitti, now cloud-init accepts cloud-config but run_cc_modules fails with No module named cc_keys_to_console and no module named cc_phone_home
<jibel> hm, that's because cloud-init doesn't enjoy that its modules are being purged under its feet
<pitti> jibel: oh, is it being purged while it's not done yet?
<pitti> jibel: downloading precise cloud image now, I'll have a look
<jibel> pitti, yes, so the 3 modules keys_to_console, phone_home and finale_message are not executed
<pitti> jibel: ok, so it's not waiting long enough, I suppose
<jibel> pitti, but right now I'm writing a user-data file specific to Precise because write_files is not supported
<jibel> replacing write_files by runcmd
<pitti> jibel: ah, but runcmd works? I'll replace that then
<jibel> pitti, it does
<pitti> jibel: ah, I see -- so I shouldn't purge cloud-init in runcmd, as during that time it's still running
<pitti> jibel: but instead should wait until it's done, and then purge/shutdown
<jibel> pitti, right. and probably do a shutdown +1 instead of 'now'
<jibel> final_message must be executed after the last runcmd
<jibel> pitti, do you want me to replace write_files by runcmd or you do?
<pitti> jibel: I'm currently converting it
<jibel> pitti, k
<pitti> jibel: I haven't yet checked how to see when cloud-init is done; do you already know an official way?
<jibel> pitti, when the hook cc_final_message.py is executed
<jibel> pitti, the file /var/lib/cloud/instance/boot-finished is created with a default message:
<pitti> does that write a file ... ah!
<jibel> "cloud-init boot finished at $TIMESTAMP. Up $UPTIME seconds"
<pitti> jibel: so a runcmd could fork off a shell which polls for that file, purges cloud-init, and shuts down
<jibel> pitti, the message is configurable in cloud-config
<jibel> pitti, that would be perfect
<pitti> jibel: I'd like to do everything from runcmd, that avoids having to actively ssh in and do stuff
<jibel> agreed
<pitti> jibel: do you know, can I put comments into the runcmd: section?
<pitti> # do foo
<pitti> - ...
<pitti> etc?
<jibel> pitti, not sure on Precise, but it seems to support multilines scripts even if it is not documented
<pitti> hmm, <<EOF doesn't work in runcmd, meh
<jibel> a ugly: echo -e "#!/bin/sh\n### BEGIN INIT INFO\n# Provides:          autopkgtest\n# Required-Start:...">/etc/init.d/autopkgtest would work I guess
<pitti> jibel: with a super-long line, yes; but I'm fighting with "Failure to shellify" cloud-init errors even for very simple files
 * pitti pokes
<pitti> plus, apt_upgrade: false doesn't seem to work, annoying
<pitti> jibel: I tried putting the script onto the seed iso, but that's not mounted any more :/
<pitti> this is ridiculously complicated :/
<pitti> apparently I need to json-escape ':'
<pitti> or whatever that file format is; as soon as I have a : in the echo, it breaks
<jibel> pitti, it's yaml, and : is used for associative arrays
<pitti> jibel: I got it, I can quote the entire command
<pitti> jibel: so http://cloudinit.readthedocs.org/en/latest/topics/examples.html#call-a-url-when-finished is apparently also not yet supported in precise :/
<pitti> (power_state)
<pitti> http://cloudinit.readthedocs.org/en/latest/topics/examples.html#reboot-poweroff-when-finished I mean
<jibel> :(
<jibel> a hack would be to create a script in a runcmd that do a "shutdown -P +1 & " and execute it
<jibel> and purges cloud-init
<pitti> jibel: yes, I'm testing this now:
<pitti>  - (while [ ! -e /var/lib/cloud/instance/boot-finished ]; do echo POLL; sleep 1; done; apt-get -y purge cloud-init; shutdown -P now) &
<pitti> which kind of seems to work, I just don't get a serial terminal when booting the resulting VM
<pitti> right, no serial terminal upstart job any more
<pitti> in trusty I keep that
<jibel> pitti, can you paste your diff?
<pitti> jibel: I just pushed the write_files -> runcmd update
<pitti> jibel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7659030/
<jibel> thanks
<jibel> I pulled it
<pitti> jibel: that disables some stuff which makes the iteration go faster
<pitti> AUTOPKGTEST_BASE=`pwd` tools/adt-buildvm-ubuntu-cloud --cloud-image-url=file:///home/martin/download/ubuntu -v -r precise -o /tmp --no-apt-upgrade
<pitti> jibel: that uses the locally downloaded cloud image, and disables the dist-upgrade
<pitti> jibel: so I mostly need to retain the serial console now, other bits seem to work fie
<pitti> fine
<jibel> I use the same command line
<pitti> cp /etc/init/tty2.conf /etc/init/ttyS0.conf &&
<pitti> …………sed -i s,tty2,ttyS0,g /etc/init/ttyS0.conf 2>/dev/null &&
<pitti> …………log "enabled console on ttyS0"
<pitti> jibel: that's in cloud-init-0.6.3/tools/uncloud-init
<pitti> perhaps I just need to do that explicitly
<pitti> but in utopic it's not just a simple s/tty2/ttyS0/
<pitti> jibel: I don't even know where utopic's ttyS0.conf comes from -- not from cloud-init
<pitti> jibel: got it
<pitti> adt-run [17:58:24]: ERROR: unexpected error: "dpkg --unpack /tmp/adt-run.RCYtYo/adt-satdep.deb" failed with stderr "dpkg-deb: error: `/tmp/adt-run.RCYtYo/adt-satdep.deb' is not a debian format archive
<pitti> jibel: that might now be something xz related perhaps
<pitti> jibel: my current diff: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7659114/
<pitti> jibel: hm no, I also get weird tar errors for simple packages; I'm afraid that's something I need to look at tomorrow
<jibel> pitti, thanks, I'll continue a little bit. we'll probably want to move cloud-config outside of buildvm and load precise specific version for precise only and keep it as it was for T and U. The previous version was much nicer and legible.
<pitti> jibel: I pushed both fixes now
<pitti> jibel: now I don't have a local delta any more
<pitti> jibel: I have no idea yet why virt-qemu's runcmd fails so badly on precise
<pitti> jibel: oh, problems with 9p perhaps
<jibel> pitti, likely, adt-satdep is 0 byte on the guest and 688 on the host
<pitti> jibel: so calling something simple like "runcmd uptime" works fine
<pitti> but stdin pipelining is b0rked
<pitti> $ echo hello | /tmp/adt-virt-qemu.ashsl8a8/runcmd  cat
<pitti> $
<pitti> no output
<pitti> jibel: interestingly, maybe this is just an aggravation of the race condition that we occasionally see in utopic as well
<pitti> just that this one is perfectly reproducible for me
<pitti> jibel: argh, *headdesk*
<pitti> $ python3 --version
<pitti> The program 'python3' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<jibel> heh
<pitti> jibel: so, need to use python2 for eofcat, at least for 12.04 (or more correctly, detect what's available)
<pitti> jibel: temporary hack for you to unblock you: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7659188/
<pitti> jibel: I'll fix this properly tomorrow
<pitti> jibel: maintenant, c'est l'heure de courier :)
<jibel> pitti, merci beaucoup et bonne course!
<DalekSec> What's the bug number for the issue where the isolinux menu doesn't show for images not using maybe-ubiquity?
<gerry_> hi does anybody know a good guide to quality / testing?
<thomi> gerry_: depends what you want. "clean code" is a good start
<thomi> also "working effectively with legacy code" and finally "xUnit test patterns" for unit test focussed content
<gerry_> Hi Sorry that is far above my head at the moment I have just been reading the quality page on the ubuntu site and thought I would like to contribute
<gerry_> I what was written not very clear. I was searching for a step by step guide
<elfy> gerry_: to what exactly - testing for us? or something else
<elfy> try and be a bit more specific about how you think you can help :)
<elfy> gerry_: did you see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Roles
<gerry_> sorry I am just raising my question from what I read on the quality team page I was reading about bug triaging but found the explanation not  verz
<gerry_> sorry not very clear
<elfy> oh right - I'll not be of much help to you about bug triaging :)
<elfy> gerry_: did you see the triaging wiki page? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Triage
<gerry_> thats ok the link you supplied looks like what I was trying ineptly to ask
<elfy> good :)
<balloons> gerry_, elfy :-)
<elfy> balloons: hi there :)
<elfy> just imagine how much I'd get everyone into triaging :D
<elfy> how much trouble
<gerry_> thank you :)
<elfy> you're welcome :)
#ubuntu-quality 2014-06-18
<pitti> Good morning
<elfy> hi pitti
<pitti> jibel: autopkgtest git head is fully working now with precise VMs
<jibel> pitti, awesome, thanks!
<pitti> jibel: just rolling this out to our machines
<pitti> jibel: anything else which is urgent? otherwise I'd upload 2.19 now (after all the tests are finishing)
<jibel> pitti, nothing on my side
<pitti> jibel: all tests pass with adt-precise-amd64-cloud.img except for the apt libpng one (as precise didn't yet have autopkgtests)
<pitti> jibel: is that what you need for the dkms tests?
<pitti> jibel: ah no, it was for the EOL notification tests, right?
<pitti> jibel: btw, if you want to test this, running update-manager or whatever under faketime might be easier than building a full VM just for this?
<jibel> pitti, yes it's perfect. I need to boot the kernel after upgrade too
<jibel> to verify that the user is not notified anymore
<jibel> pitti, with autopkgtest is it possible to reboot a testbed after the setup command and before running the tests?
<pitti> jibel: that's now done automatically for setup commands which affect the booting for testbeds which support it (only QEMU)
<pitti> jibel: where "affects boot" == change in directory '/boot /etc/init /etc/init.d /etc/systemd/system /lib/systemd/system'
<pitti> jibel: this is a bit imprecise as it only checks the mtime for these dirs themselves, not their subdirs
<pitti> jibel: so if you need a subdir of that (like only /boot/grub/), I can add that
<pitti> jibel: that's what we discussed at the sprint for new kernels etc., or for detecting the sysvinit regression
<jibel> pitti, ah right, I missed the lines mentioning the reboot in the log, sorry.
<pitti> jibel: oha, so it Just Worked™ already?
<jibel> pitti, it did
<pitti> \o/
<pitti> balloons: FYI, working on a click branch of autopkgtest; I have most of the underpinnings and the format defined, so basic support for click autopktests shold start working in the next days
<pitti> balloons: that doesn't yet have the "unpack downloaded debs into temp dir as user" etc. magic, but tests which don't need that should work soon
<balloons> pitti, awesome! let me know if / when you need feedbac or testing done..
<balloons> <3!
<pitti> balloons: http://anonscm.debian.org/gitweb/?p=autopkgtest/autopkgtest.git;a=commitdiff;h=e014d8fc4a
<pitti> balloons: there is a tests/testclick/click/manifest.json.in file
<pitti> balloons: with the proposed format, which is conceptually close to DEP-8
<pitti> balloons: "simple" just has a string, which means "test script without any restrictions or other arguments", as current click packages have that
<pitti> balloons: (note that this commit is still incomplete, there's no test for the actual click package contents yet)
<balloons> interesting..
<balloons> I guess I'll watch the branch to see it evolve
<elopio> balloons: can I bother you once more with this? https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/ubuntu-filemanager-app/clean_context_menu_tests/+merge/222888
<balloons> elopio, yes I'll double check
<balloons> elopio, https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/ubuntu-filemanager-app/clean_context_menu_tests/+merge/222888 is landing now.. +1 ty
<elopio> balloons: thanks!
<balloons> gonna try and push it to the store so it goes to dashboard also
#ubuntu-quality 2014-06-19
<DalekSec> elfy: Howdy.
<elfy> hi DalekSec
<brendand> elfy, hello there
<vinit> hi
<vinit> hello anybody here
<vinit> ?
<elopio> ping ubuntu-qa: can somebody review this one please?
<elopio> https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/ubuntu-autopilot-tests/skip_dialer/+merge/223671
<brendand> elopio, what's python2 about the test(s)?
<brendand> elopio, oh is dialer_app python2?
<elopio> brendand: yes, for now. The py3 branch is ready, but refusing to land.
<robotfuel> elopio: I think we should wait for the dialer to land, disabling tests is evil.
<elopio> robotfuel: I've waited since Malta.
<elopio> https://code.launchpad.net/~barry/dialer-app/py3autopilot/+merge/220658
<elopio> we certainly can wait more, but I think it's really important to get the project packaged, into de archive, and running daily with at least one test.
<brendand> elopio, it's no rush. after all what's the point landing it if the tests won't run :)
<elopio> I'm rebuilding almost daily the dialer, and chasing with a couple of people the errors.
<elopio> brendand: there's one test that can run. The rush is that it will be really hard to get it working once people start landing more tests.
<brendand> elopio, ok
<elopio> if we have a green baseline, then it's easier to reject tests that make it red.
<elopio> but if the two of you agree it's better to wait, I'll wait.
<brendand> elopio, i can't ack it though. you need to ask ChrisGagnon
<elopio> brendand: ok. robotfuel: it's your decision. If you want me to wait more, I'll wait more.
<elopio> brendand: some things about your branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~brendan-donegan/ubuntu-autopilot-tests/contacts_dbus/+merge/223703
<brendand> robotfuel IS ChrisGagnon :O
<elopio> It comes without tests.
<elopio> I think it should live in the address book helpers
<elopio> and you have some pep257 errors and missing docstrings on public methods.
<elopio> finally, the most important, it doesn't pass flake8.
<brendand> elopio, it's really just so that me and rhuddie can share code at the moment. i don't think there's any point in having it in address-book until the tests there are going to use it
<brendand> elopio, that's also the reason why it's a bit  'quick and dirty' style
<brendand> elopio, it *barely* fails flake8 :P
<elopio> brendand: that's precisely why we started this project. The original purpose was to improve the testability of all the projects we were working on. So we agreed to be blocked instead of merge things were they don't belong, or things without tests.
<elopio> s/were/where
<brendand> elopio, i'm disagreeing that it doesn't belong here, at the moment
<elopio> brendand: I could understand we might need it there temporarily, but not without tests.
<brendand> elopio, it's 50 lines of code right now
<brendand> elopio, i will look at writing some tests for it though
<elopio> brendand: thanks.
<elopio> brendand: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-autopilot-tests/+bug/1332093
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1332093 in Ubuntu Autopilot Tests "ContacstDbusService doesn't work and has no tests" [Undecided,Triaged]
<elopio> brendand__: $ ubuntu-app-stop messaging-app
<brendand__> elopio, cool - thanks!
<balloons> elopio, you are messing with calendar right?
<elopio> balloons: not yet. just reported the bug
<balloons> elopio, ohh it failed on newevent? there's a toolkit bug and an autopilot bug attempting to be worked around in there
<balloons> be careful
<elopio> balloons: ok.
<elopio> robotfuel: what's your veredict about https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/ubuntu-autopilot-tests/skip_dialer/+merge/223671 ?
<elopio> wait or land?
<robotfuel> elopio: what will it take to get that mp to lan?
<robotfuel> land
<robotfuel> elopio: it doesn't seem like it should take much.
<elopio> robotfuel: pray. We still don't have an idea of what's wrong.
<robotfuel> elopio: who is working on it? barry?
<elopio> robotfuel: that's what I though. But it's been ready since malta.
<elopio> robotfuel: barry and xnox did the port. The current error is because ofono can't be installed, so people from ofono, the apps and ci are looking into it.
<robotfuel> elopio: No module named 'exceptions' means it's using the old autopilot?
<elopio> once ofono can be installed, it could work, or we could go back to one of the other errors. Every week is a different one.
<elopio> robotfuel: what are you looking at?
<robotfuel> elopio: maybe we need to maintain 2 branches :/ one for the py2 tests and one for py3?
<elopio> robotfuel: why would we want to keep py2 tests instead of spend the effort porting them to py3?
<robotfuel> elopio: because the py2 tests are working?
<elopio> robotfuel: that's the reason we haven't finished the ports, because phablet-test-run has a hack that tries to import py3 and if it fails, runs the tests with py2.
<elopio> they are working, yes. Not in a nice way though, delaying the removal of py2 and breaking the stories that will need to test things on apps that use py3 and others that use py2.
<robotfuel> elopio: we can have 2 tests suites py3 and py2 until they are all py3? disabling the py2 tests because we want to move to py3 seems wrong to me.
<elopio> robotfuel: well, disabling is relative. This tests have never been run. What I'm trying to do is to get them running for the first time.
<elopio> so it's not that we will go from 2 tests to 1.
<elopio> we will go from 0 tests to 1.
<robotfuel> elopio: ah that is different then
<robotfuel> elopio: +1 on getting to test 1
<robotfuel> elopio: thanks for pointing that out :D
<elopio> robotfuel: sorry, I lost my connection for a long time.
<elopio> I just found out that I left the import dialer_app on the file, so instead of keeping code commented I just removed it
<elopio> I will revert to the previous version once dialer is ready.
<elopio> robotfuel: I would appreciate if you leave your review on the branch
<robotfuel> elopio: I am glad you found it!
<elopio> https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/ubuntu-autopilot-tests/skip_dialer/+merge/223671
<robotfuel> elopio: my debs are broken, it will be a bit.
<robotfuel> apt  sources has a bad ppa
<elopio> robotfuel: no need to rebuild it, thomi already checked that part.
<elopio> actually,  I checked that what thomi gave me worked :)
<robotfuel> elopio: I approved it, and updated the commit message.
<robotfuel> elopio: I guess it has to be manually merged?
<elopio> thanks robotfuel
<robotfuel> elopio: we should setup a cfg in cupstream2-distro so it's run
<robotfuel> in ci
<elopio> yes, I will do it and ask ci for the automatic stuff.
#ubuntu-quality 2014-06-20
<pitti> Good morning
<jibel> pitti, what do you think of http://paste.ubuntu.com/7673222/ ? I've a case where files created on first boot by an upstart job and before setup_config() is executed have a date in the future.
<jibel> for example Etc/UTC is used during initial provisioning but Europe/Paris is the timezone used during adt-run
<jibel> move tz = b'' one line up, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7673241/
<pitti> jibel: seems fine to me
<pitti> jibel: I'd arrange the Etc/ fallback in an "else:" branch for clarity, but otherwise LGTM
<pitti> jibel: pushed to trunk, thanks!
<jibel> pitti, thanks
<jibel> pitti, did you already notice that inside the VM dns resolution of launchpad.net fails with a 'REFUSED' when the VPN is up?
<pitti> jibel: FYI, I committed click support to the "click" branch, with tests and documentation; the basic stuff works now
<pitti> jibel: uh, no, I never noticed; archive.u.c. seems to work fine
<pitti> jibel: what does your test do with LP, add PPAs?
<jibel> pitti, archive works fine, just LP
<jibel> pitti, yes add a ppa
<jibel> I use autopkgtest to run non package tests :)
<pitti> jibel: hehe; the runners are indeed quite useful by now
<pitti> jibel: ... so the next step would be to run click tests on an acutal phone or emulator, so I'm interested in working with you on the ssh runner next week
<pitti> jibel: need to change train, bbl
<rhuddie> does the emulator support running autopilot tests? If so is there any special set-up needed to get it working?
<rhuddie> when I try and run any unity8 autopilot tests, it just sits at the greeter and doesn't do anything
<robotfuel> rhuddie: did you do: phablet-config autopilot --dbus-probe enable
<rhuddie> robotfuel, yes, I tried that
<pitti> jibel: do you have your ssh runner somewhere? I'd like to play with writing a setup script for the emulator
<jibel> pitti, I do on my machine :) but it is really a WIP and very crude. Would you mind waiting until Monday or that would really impact your work. I'd like to finish the setup script I was working before proposing this runner.
<pitti> jibel: no no, that's fine
<jibel> I'm done with EOL notifications so I can resume my work on the runner. Now I need the CI team to allow me to batch publish the jobs.
<pitti> jibel: well, I can write a setup script without that even; that more or less just needs to install the ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub and return username@ip, right?
<pitti> I won't start with that today any more anyway
<jibel> pitti, exactly the setup script returns the ssh configuration on stdout with a list of key=value
<jibel> pitti, the list of supported keys is http://paste.ubuntu.com/7674832/
<jibel> pitti, it can also be defined on the command line http://paste.ubuntu.com/7674835/
<jibel> pitti, so we can call adt-virt-ssh -s setup-ssh
<jibel> and setup-ssh returns all the required information to initiate an ssh connection to the host
<jibel> for a phone it would create the forward rule over adb and return the corresponding port for example
<pitti> jibel: ah cool!
<jibel> pitti, I also wanted to add capabilities to the list of supported keys so the setup script can advertise what it can really do instead of hardcoding it in the runner
<jibel> but we can always extend it afterwards
<pitti> right
<pitti> jibel: ah, is the setup script supposed to create its own private key? or could that also just be ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub?
<jibel> pitti, if it doesn't return a private key and none is passed on the command line then ~/.ssh/id_rsa will be used
<wxl> balloons: as the stumbling, bumbling wet-behind-the-ears release manager for lubuntu, i'm told i should tell you that we want an alpha1
<balloons> wxl, hehe.. awesome
<balloons> you should also let the release team now.. and namely the release manager for the alpha1 ,milestone. Are you on the ubuntu-release mailing list?
<elfy> wxl: good to be about in the -release channel as well - especially round the milestone release day
<elfy> they'll be wanting release notes ready
<wxl> balloons: i'm pretty sure i am!
<wxl> elfy: k thx
<elfy> wxl: I find it useful to be in there
<wxl> so when should i announce testing officially begins?
<elfy> wxl: when we (xubuntu) participate in milestones - I'll call for testing on Monday - hopefully the image will be up - usually around 10:00 UTC I think
<elfy> then it's released on Thursday
<wxl> elfy: k thx for the help
<elfy> wxl: welcome - I'm often about and usually helpful too :)
<balloons> yes, watch the schedule and be ready to announce.. Images can be delayed into monday a bit sometimes, but they should be there
<wxl> elfy: i'll make sure to bug you then i'm sure XD
<wxl> so i'll watch the qa tracker for the official time but meanwhile i'll announce it should be mon
<elfy> wxl: yep
<elfy> we're not bothering until beta this cycle
<elfy> tbh testing is not going so well this cycle for us - not much being done
<wxl> bummer. why for/
<elfy> testing or bothering?
<wxl> why not much being done?
<elfy> no idea - fatigue maybe - testers for us did a whole lot of excellent work last cycle
<balloons> first ppost-lts release
<wxl> you have any major hurdles to cross this cycle?
<wxl> ah
<balloons> and summer :-)
<wxl> we have a lot of excitement as we plan to polish everything up and work on the transition from gtk to qt
<elfy> balloons: yea probably - mind it's not just the testers - I think we all got tired last time
<balloons> elfy, I agree
<elfy> I know I was and I was just telling other people to do things lol
<elfy> it was a good cycle for us though
<balloons> lol haha
<balloons> yes, an awesome cycle indeed
#ubuntu-quality 2014-06-22
<heo> hi
<elfy> hi heo
#ubuntu-quality 2015-06-15
<svij> balloons: hey, I tried to write my first autopilot test, but I'm struggling… I tried to write a test for this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calculator-app/+bug/1410986 But I don't know how to access the calculationHistory to do a "longpress"
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1410986 in Ubuntu Calculator App "[Autopilot] Test delete multiple calculation from history" [Medium,Confirmed]
<balloons> svij, howdy
<balloons> let's have a look
<svij> :)
<balloons> svij, so I believe step 2 is basically press and hold on the white screen at the top
<balloons> it will let you play with the calculations
<svij> balloons: yes, and I have no idea how to do that
<balloons> you should get an action menu and checkboxes..
<balloons> ohh, lol, you mean have AP do that :p
<svij> yeah :D
<svij> sorry. :D
<balloons> svij,are you able to find the object ok?
<balloons> we can press and hold using https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/autopilot/python/1.5.0/autopilot.input.Touch/
<svij> balloons: I'm not sure which object it is (I'm not really familiar with qml)
<balloons> svij, awesome, so let's talk about how to figure that out
<balloons> svij, have you tried using autopilot vis yet? Because that's how we'll figure out the object
<svij> hm, nope
<svij> let me find the docs…
<svij> https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/autopilot/python/1.5.0/guides-running_ap/#visualise-introspection-tree the images are broken :(
<balloons> svij, yikes.. we'll have to fix that!
<svij> (it's also broken on a couple of other pages of the autopilot pages)
<balloons> right, thanks for pointing it out. I'll file a bug on the site nd get it fixed
<balloons> anyways, so right. first lanuch the app, then run vis to have a visual look at the introspection tree
<balloons> for calculator I wold do this:
<balloons> autopilot launch -i Qt qmlscene app/ubuntu-calculator-app.qml
<balloons> autopilot3 vis
<svij> got it
<svij> and selected the calculator app in vis
<balloons> excellent. So now you can see the full tree. It's a little odd to browse at first, but you'll get used to it
<balloons> look under the MainView and OrientationHelper to get into the app internals
<svij> and then?
<balloons> see the yellow button next to the spyglass at the top of the app?
<svij> yes
<balloons> if you toggle it, it would highlight the part of the app that the object you select in the tree represents
<balloons> this can sometimes be useful
<balloons> so now I would try and figure out / understand what objects are in the top of the calculator
<balloons> looking through things, I see a PageStack, other Page definitions, and then finally a header and a scrollable view
<svij> the scrollview was hard to find
<svij> scrollable view*
<balloons> svij, yes, sometimes the object tree is just a little confusing. In those cases, let me show you another way to grok the tree
<svij> and the QQuickLoader seems to be one item of the calculation history
<balloons> check out print_tree() on https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/autopilot/python/1.5.0/autopilot.introspection.ProxyBase/
<balloons> so one thing you can do is launch the app under test in python, then do a dump of the tree if you will to a file, using print_tree on the root node
<balloons> does that make sense?
<svij> how do I "launch the app under test in python"?
<balloons> svij, that's what is happening in the test cases. So in this case I would add another test case to the test_main.py file, and then have autopilot run it
<svij> oh right
<balloons> svij, something tiny, like def test_dump_tree(self):
<balloons>         self.app.main_view.print_tree()
<svij> trying…
<balloons> make sure you redirect the output to a file when you run :-)
<balloons> so it doesn't dump to your console
<svij> hehe, yes.
<svij> okay, and now?
<balloons> we can review the output. Also, I had a look in the test helpers and noticed there is already a helper for calculationhistory
<balloons> do you see it in __init__.py?
<svij> yes
<balloons> I also see mainview has a helper method already called get_history
<svij> yes, i see
<balloons> if you look inside your dump, you can see this object.. Look for objectName: 'scrollableView'
<balloons> anyways, I might suggest that this is exactly what we want to press and hold
<balloons> what do you think?
<svij> sure
<svij> but do I need to press and hold that scrollableView or one item in that scrollableView?
<balloons> so let's try. First, use the helper method that already exists to get the object, then use autopilot to press and hold it
<balloons> when you interact with an object, by default autopilot will try and determine it's coordinates, then press in the middle of the object
<svij> ahh
<balloons> so that might work just fine for us
<svij> do I need the "press_and_hold" method from MainView in __init__.py?
<balloons> svij, no, that's a custom method and by looking at it I can see it's intended to press and hold a button on the keypad
<svij> oh right
<balloons> yea, should be more aptly named / commented
<svij> so, I'm getting the object with "self.app.main_view.get_history()" right?
<balloons> anyways, so just use autopilot methods themselves to click.
<balloons> svij, yes
<svij> so, call ".press()" on that?
<svij> or tap, with a duration…
<balloons> svij, yes but I realized that doesn't help you :-) Have a look at https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/autopilot/python/1.5.0/autopilot.input.Pointer/.. You'll see there's a nice method called click_object
<balloons> and move_to_object
<balloons> otherwise you'd have to read the object properties yourself, then press at the proper position. Easier to simply use the built-in method AP provides to do this
<svij> wait, how do I call that exactly?
<balloons> svij, so notice you'll need to creating a pointing device, and these methods are for that class. Now, if you look at the CalculatorApp class in __init__.py, you'll see we've done this in the __init__ method
<balloons> err sorry.. we declare a property in the class rather . . .
<svij> um, ok.
<balloons> does that make sense to you?
<balloons> just know you have a pointing_device ready to go you can use for this stuff under self.app.pointing_device
<balloons> so self.app.pointing_device.click_object, self.app.pointing_device.press, etc
<svij> let me check…
<balloons> you can learn more about the details of how the app is launched and the objects initialized can come later
<svij> I've got two lines in my test case right now:
<svij>         self.app.pointing_device.move_to_object(self.app.main_view.get_history())
<svij>         self.app.pointing_device.click_object(self)
<svij> but that doesn't work
<svij> "ValueError: Object '<ubuntu_calculator_app.CalculationHistory object at 0x7f2368163c18>' does not have any recognised position attributes
<svij> oh wait…
<balloons> svij, just fyi the self.app.pointing_device.move_to_object isn't needed as click_object will do that for you
<balloons> svij, so here's what I wrote:
<balloons> history = self.app.main_view.get_history()
<balloons> self.app.pointing_device.click_object(history, 1, 3)
<balloons> I got the same error as you, so clearly the object we get from history isn't what is being shown :-)
<balloons> since it doesn't have x,y,z coords, it's an internal object.
<svij> okay
<balloons> ohh, look at the get_history method again
<balloons> it's returning a class
<svij> yes
<svij> so…?
<balloons> so, we need an object to pass to AP, not a class
<svij> right
<balloons> svij, so notice in __init__, it puts the object in self.app. So we could pass AP the object directly
<balloons> history.app. That runs for me, but doesn't quite do what we want
<svij> let me check…
<balloons> I hope working through it like this is helping.. I'm going through it slowly with you the same way as I would approach it
<svij> yeah, sure, it helps. :)
<svij> and yes, it doesn't really help us.
<svij> (i mean the code)
<balloons> but you now have the knowledge you need to click the object once we find it
<balloons> so at this point I would look deeper into scrollable view. It looks like / my guess is the history we see is laid out in rows
<svij> it is
<svij> QQuickLoaders it seems
<balloons> so ideally we would enter a calculation, then long press on it's history result I think
<balloons> or actually it's asking us to test deleting more than 1 as well
<svij> yes
<svij> but I need to figure out how to access one of those QQuickloaders
<balloons> svij, so one thing we can do is use strings to help get us closer to understanding the layout. I would do a print_tree again, but using the calc history object as the root this time.
<balloons> Then I would look for a string that is one of the numbers in the history
<balloons> doing that gave me an object under /comubuntucalculator/QQuickView/MainView/OrientationHelper/QQuickItem/QQuickItem/PageStack/PageWrapper/PageWithBottomEdge/ScrollableView/QQuickItem/QQuickColumn/QQuickLoader/Screen/QQuickRectangle/QQuickItem/QQuickColumn/QQuickRow/QQuickText
<svij> yes
<balloons> so at this point, it seems the layout is under Screen. I would go look at the qml and set an objectname on the object I want, if there isn't one
<svij> ok, let me check…
<svij> balloons: is "screenDelegate" as an objectName okay?
<balloons> svij, sure
<svij> good :)
<svij> and now?
<svij> I think I need to add an "_get_screen" function, which returns the screen?
<svij> in __init__.py
<balloons> svij, sure we could make a helper class with some methods again
<balloons> but I'd get things working first before trying to abstract things
<balloons> imho
<svij> oh, right, sure.
<svij> let me try…
<balloons> k, I'm looking at / in Screen.qml
<balloons> I added objectnames to the results and to the root Screen
 * svij thought that this is a simple autopilot test for the beginning :)
<balloons> svij, it's turning a little more difficult because we don't have handy access to the objects we need
<balloons> but this is good learning material ;-)
<svij> yeah, definitely
<svij> isn't that documented somewhere?
<balloons> what documented?
<svij> how to find and access objects without helper functions
<balloons> well, that's more or less what vis and print_tree are for. But there's no magical shortcuts besides simply reading the qml
<svij> oh ok
<balloons> that said, I'm happy to hear of docs that would be helpful. Happy to write them
<svij> so the result text has objectName
<svij> but I added an objectname to the root element
<svij> (and I'm happy to help to improve the docs ;) )
<balloons> :-)
<balloons> So I noticed Screen.qml uses ListItemWithActions.qml
<svij> yes
<balloons> so when I added an objectname there, I see it now :-)
<balloons> it's a bit odd
<svij> wait, where do you "see it now"?
<balloons> in the dbus tree dumps. I was looking for an objectname under a Screen object
<svij> dbus tree dump was that print_tree() command, right?
<balloons> svij, yes, I've been iterating over running dumps using it..
<svij> ok
<balloons> I'm dumping with Screen as the root object
<balloons> note, there appears to be 2 Screen objects also
<balloons> so
<balloons>         screens = self.app.main_view.select_many('Screen')
<balloons>         for screen in screens:
<balloons>             screen.print_tree()
<svij> ok
<balloons> so, my issue to solve at this point is figure out how to make sure I select a specific object in the list. Doing those dumps shows me there are mutliple result objects for instance.. each result is sharing the same objectname
<balloons> normally we would fix that by adding a dynamic property to the objectname declaration. So for example, objectName: "listitem" + index
<svij> and in this case (if its not 'normally')?
<svij> balloons: do you mind, if we continue tomorrow? It's getting late here and I'm really tired now and less concentrated…
<balloons> svij, well the qml object is custom it seems. So it's more painful
<balloons> svij, no worries. I'll figure out how to assign the objectname sanely so we can get back to the actual test
<svij> great!
<balloons> if you encounter something like this, the answer is always ask the developer
<balloons> what on earth is going on in your custom object :-)
<svij> first I need to figure out what are "normal" and what are "custom" objects
<svij> and how to access them properly ;)
<balloons> svij, "normal" is assign the objectname and then see it in the tree and go
<balloons> lol
<svij> anyway, thanks so far! I'll ping you tomorrow
<balloons> good night!
<svij> thanks
<balloons> yw
#ubuntu-quality 2015-06-16
<elopio> ping veebers, how are you?
<veebers> elopio: hey yeah I am, how's things on the new team?
<elopio> veebers: it's good. A little lonely at this time.
<elopio> I miss working with you on my late night.
<veebers> elopio: heh yeah I can attest to the loneliness, missed working with you too
<veebers> elopio: what's the haps?
<elopio> veebers: not much. Preparing dinner, and about to call it a day.
<veebers> elopio: nice, you might be happy to know that I'm working on a branch that will push autopilot to 1.6 as it removes the object registry, all uses of CPOs will be explicit
<veebers> although, not sure how much that impacts you nowadays
<elopio> veebers: cool! I read your email with the proposal and it's awesome.
<elopio> it won't affect my job much, but as soon as things settle down, I hope I can get back to contribute tests to the community apps.
<veebers> ah I see, well forget that I mentioned it :-)
<veebers> elopio: was there something I can help you with or you just keen to catch up? (which is fine, I'm just on the edge of my seat thinking "What's broken that he wants me to fix") :-)
<elopio> veebers: no, just saying hi.
<veebers> elopio: awesome :-) Make sure you stay in touch (I'll do the same)
<veebers> elopio: are you still around perchance? (although I suspect you've called it a day)
<elopio> veebers: doing some last runs. How can I help you?
<veebers> elopio: hey I'm working a a UUITK branch to make the autopilot tests work with the experimental 1.6 version, I'm wanting to get your opinion on the changes that are happening (i.e. am I missing something, will this impact authors in a more destructive way).
<veebers> elopio: I'm not expecting you to do more than a cursory glance at the branch
<veebers> I don't expect you to do my work for me :-)
<elopio> veebers: throw me the branch.
<veebers> elopio: one sec, pushing
<veebers> elopio: branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/update-for-upcoming-autopilot-1.6/
<veebers> elopio: I'll fire up a MP so it's easier to look at the changes
<veebers> elopio: https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/update-for-upcoming-autopilot-1.6/+merge/262045
<elopio> veebers: you have to propose against staging.
<veebers> elopio: oh? rats, ok let me delete that MP
<veebers> elopio: this one? ~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/staging
<elopio> veebers: yes.
<veebers> elopio: ok, 2nd time lucky: https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/update-for-upcoming-autopilot-1.6/+merge/262046
<veebers> elopio: ugh, I see there is a translation included there I'll get rid of it
<veebers> elopio: also you may notice that the inclusion of this branch gets rid of the 'workarounds' in that diff that I haven't removed yet: https://code.launchpad.net/~veebers/autopilot/1.6-OR-removal_from-proxy-object/+merge/262049
<elopio> veebers: what will happen here if the parent is not a QQuickFlickable? parent = QQuickFlickable.from_proxy_object(parent)
<veebers> elopio: yeah this gave me dome thought. As long as nothing QQuickFlickable is called on that object (i.e. tries to select an element that it doesn't contain) nothing will go wrong
<veebers> there is no validation made etc. It doesn't check the path or 'validate_dbus'. _but_ it's early days and this could be changed perhaps
<veebers> (hence why I'm running it past you)
<elopio> veebers: I find it weird. At first I thought it would be nice for it to raise an exception, and we can just catch it in here.
<elopio> but this code passes even if we are using a class that extends QQuickFlickable, so the exception won't work.
<elopio> hum, but then this can potentially break some things. The definition of is_flickable is not linked to the class name. We return true if it has the properties that a flickable would have.
<veebers> elopio: yeah, it's what got me pondering, as we're changing how it all works, originally autopilot kept track of what it might be and magically applied a CPO (generally correctly) but removing the object registry means that there is no link from app -> selected_class etc.
<elopio> veebers: yes. I think it's ok. In the future we might need to add a flickable_class argument, so the method supports flickables that are not of type QQuickFlickable.
<elopio> veebers: 1176	+            return self.select_single(AppHeader, objectName='MainView_Header')
<elopio> with this, there are some apps that have a header that's not AppHeader. I think your change is good, as the correct thing to do is to overwrite the method
<elopio> but you might have to update some tests in some apps.
<elopio> veebers: this I don't understand:
<elopio> 1222	+    def setUp(self, mainview_class=MainView):
<elopio> how can you call a setUp with an argument?
<elopio> ah, you are calling it from super().
<veebers> elopio: like: super().setUp(MyArg)?
<veebers> :-)
<elopio> that's weird, because then you are not able to run a test that doesn't overwrite the setUp.
<elopio> generally, I set that kind of arguments as class or instance variables.
<elopio> veebers: this looks good. I think it will take some time for me to get used to this new style, but it's a lot clearer.
<veebers> elopio: hmm, you could have a point there. I think I originally had it as a class var, that can be changed (haven't had it properly reviewed yet :-))
<veebers> elopio: yeah there will need to be a large mind shift as things work _really_ differently to what they used to
<veebers> I hope it's for the better, but I'm looking to minimise that impact and get some feedback from devs about it. Its not going to be released overnight :-\
<elopio> veebers: if you get the whole toolkit suite to work with small changes like this, you are definitely on the right track.
<elopio> veebers: kalikiana and timp will be able to give you some useful feedback too.
<veebers> elopio: awesome thanks! I'll get the toolkit suite finished (see if it throws me any curve balls) and get the autopilot documentation up to spec to (i.e. porting guide)
<elopio> veebers: ok, thanks for this.
<veebers> I'm glad I picked the toolkit, I had been toying with the idea of from_proxy_object, and now I think it's a good idea, esp in the context of what it's doing in the toolkit tests
<veebers> elopio: nw, thanks for taking the time for looking at it, I know it's not your thing anymore and you have other things to take care of
<elopio> veebers: np, I still care about this. And it didn't take a long time, you have it all pretty much solved.
<veebers> elopio: sweet, right I need to get dinner before my partner kills me ^_^
<elopio> and I need to get some sleep.
<elopio> see you tomorrow.
<veebers>  sleep well elopio o/
<oSoMoN> can someone who works on autopilot please confirm https://launchpad.net/bugs/1465667 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1465667 in Autopilot "autopilot ignores class-level conditional skip() decorator" [Undecided,New]
<brendand> oSoMoN, you may have to use testtools.skipIf
<brendand> oSoMoN, at least that seems to wfm
<balloons> unittest should support it: https://docs.python.org/3/library/unittest.html#skipping-tests-and-expected-failures
<oSoMoN> yeah, that’s what I thought too
<balloons> but oSoMoN I do seem to remember having the same trouble
<brendand> balloons, it might be a bug in testtools, it's not exactly polite in its interaction with unittest
<balloons> brendand, a nice way to say it.. polite :-)
<dkessel> boo!
<balloons> dkessel, you scared me!
<balloons> :-)
<balloons> howdy svij
<dkessel> One hour later? Don't think so balloons ;)
<balloons> dkessel, hah
<balloons> svij, for whenever you read this, I made the updates to calc you needed. There's helpers now so you should be able to finish your test. Pull trunk
#ubuntu-quality 2015-06-17
<svij> balloons: great, thx! I will check that later today (after work)
<dobey> anyone know anything about python3-coverage?
<dobey> i'm trying to figure out how to do the equivalent of "coverage run -m testtools.run discover" with it. doing "python3-coverage run -m testtools.run discover" complains about needing one of N option flags passed, and it doesn't seem to like being used as "run". replaing "run" with "-b" seems to give me some failure about "discover" not being found in the local tree :-/
#ubuntu-quality 2015-06-19
<kalikiana> ubuntu-qa, ping, I need help with autopilot failing to reliably hit buttons on screen https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/orientationManual/+merge/254753 -> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-deb-autopilot-runner-vivid-mako/2718/
<brendand> kalikiana, let me see
<rhuddie> kalikiana, can you reproduce the same issue when you run the tests locally?
<brendand> kalikiana, are all those failures relevant?
<kalikiana> rhuddie: not all of them. but locally the button_huge reliably hits the button_small instead and fails in the same way as in CI
<kalikiana> brendand: yes
<kalikiana> brendand: except for the 2 about writing in a textfield
<rhuddie> kalikiana, is this when you're doing shell rotation?
<brendand> rhuddie, do you want to look at it?
<rhuddie> brendand, yeah, i can take a look
<kalikiana> rhuddie: no shell involved
<kalikiana> only the window contents
<rhuddie> kalikiana, we've seen strange issues like this when you get the screen co-ordinates whilst an object is still moving on the screen, like an animation or something, and then when the press is done, the object is in a different place
<kalikiana> rhuddie: even adding a sleep however doesn't fix it.
<rhuddie> kalikiana, seems very strange. I would need to try and run it to see what is going on.
<rhuddie> kalikiana, I seem to remember there is an animating property, could be worth trying. like: object.animating.wait_for(False)
<kalikiana> rhuddie: it won't fix anything that a 10 second delay didn't fix, though...
<rhuddie> kalikiana, nope.
<rhuddie> kalikiana, regarding my OSK mp, I made those review updates. I've been running app tests, they seem fine. https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/textfield-use-osk/+merge/261098
<kalikiana> rhuddie: you removed the language setting.. how do you know there will be a latin-based keyboard?
<rhuddie> kalikiana, I was not sure about forcing it to change language, if it had been set to some other. So if a key was not available it would fail when trying to type it.
<kalikiana> rhuddie: yes. which will potentially was a lot of time trying to debug. for the same reason context menu tests run in english
<rhuddie> kalikiana, ok, if there's a good reason to keep it in english, I'll set it back
<kalikiana> with the slight difference that the app locale can be overridden without changing any setting
<kalikiana> rhuddie: changing permanent settings is always ugly, but still better than surprising false negatives
<rhuddie> kalikiana, i just tried running that test. what i see is that when the popup page rotates from portrait to landscape, the buttons are not shown on the screen any more. did you get that?
<kalikiana> rhuddie: the buttons are shown here - as I said above it actually passes except it hits the wrong button in one case
#ubuntu-quality 2016-06-21
<Cerebellum> Hi Everyone. I wanna to contribute some development tasks
<Cerebellum> how can i became a member of community
<Cerebellum> ?
<tsimonq2> he left less than 5 minutes later...
<tsimonq2> :P
<svij> someone should have told him, that lesson one is "patience"
<balloons> hehe
<hhh> Why did the QA hack fests stop from being published since 2014?
#ubuntu-quality 2016-06-23
<akash_> hello there
<akash_> is anyone on the room
<flocculant> loads
<flocculant> not necessarily awake - nor able to help
<flocculant> !ask
<ubot5> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<akash_> how can i make a patch of a bug ?
<akash_> any idea
<flocculant> not me - but other's might - you'll need patience though :)
#ubuntu-quality 2016-06-24
<Turkia_> What do you get when you cross a computer with an elephant?  Read more at: http://www.ducksters.com/jokes/computer.php This text is Copyright © Ducksters. Do not use without permission.
<Turkia_> Lots of memory!
#ubuntu-quality 2016-06-25
<justxux> Guys, there was a bug filled against Steam https://github.com/ValveSoftware/steam-for-linux/issues/2573 , but it was closed even if it's no resolved. So I found a workaround http://steamcommunity.com/app/221410/discussions/2/616189106498372437/ . Can we implement this workaround in Ubuntu for ease of use?
<justxux> Need to go,I'll come back later or post this on mailing list. Cheers
#ubuntu-quality 2016-06-26
<justxux> Guys, there was a bug filled against Steam https://github.com/ValveSoftware/steam-for-linux/issues/2573 , but it was closed even if it's no resolved. So I found a workaround http://steamcommunity.com/app/221410/discussions/2/616189106498372437/ . Can we implement this workaround in Ubuntu for ease of use?
#ubuntu-quality 2020-06-15
<lotuspsychje> i have a little question about the lubuntu 20.04 future and higher, when installing lubuntu on a machine recently i noticed the language pack is not triggered somewhere in settings(like on ubuntu-desktop), i hear this has been removed due GTK? so my question is, is this intentional the user needs to manually install the language packs or can i launch a bug/wishlist for it?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> @guiverc @kc2bez ^^ (re @ubuntutesting_bot: [irc] <lotuspsychje> i have a little question about the lubuntu 20.04 future and higher, when installing lubuntu on a machine recently i noticed the language pack is not triggered somewhere in settings(like on ubuntu-desktop), i hear this has been removed due GTK? so my question is, is this intentional the user needs to manually install th
<Dip> Hi, I get the following error on running the laptop test. Can you please help?
<Dip> Hi, I get the following error on running the laptop test. Can you please help?
<Dip> Error: Got Net::HTTPUnauthorized from gist: {"message":"Requires authentication","documentation_url":"https://developer.github.com/v3/gists/#create-a-gist"}
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <kc2bez> Admittedly I am unfamiliar how it works in mainline Ubuntu (or other flavors) but I am guessing this is different from the locale selection here https://manual.lubuntu.me/stable/3/3.2/3.2.9/locale.html (re @philipz: @guiverc @kc2bez ^^)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> lotuspsychje: ^^
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> anyone know if there is a way to install the snap store through an dummy apt package, like it is with the chromium
<oerheks> interesting thought, but no, there is no .deb
#ubuntu-quality 2020-06-16
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> for those using gnome software in their distro, does the updates tab work for you, as it doesn't for me. i have a firefox update in software updater, but doesn't appear in gnome software. the tab always appears as empty, even though i have numerous software that are ready for updates in software updater.
#ubuntu-quality 2020-06-18
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> @RikMills hola wenas, Bug #188405
<ubot5> Error: Launchpad bug 188405 could not be found
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> @RikMills hola wenas, Bug #1884005 (edited)
<ubot5> bug 1884005 in Ubuntu "Sync gnome-doc-utils 0.20.10-5 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1884005
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Ubuntu CR is attemping to backport pix, an X-App. One of the dependencies that makes our sbuild fail is in groovy it is missing this package: gnome-doc-utils
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> it is in Xenial, Bionic, and Eoan-neglected in Focal/Groovy
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> @ItzSwirlz Not going to sync that. It was purposely removed from Ubuntu as it is depreciated, and blocked other important things
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Ah great. Good move LM x2 (re @RikMills: @ItzSwirlz Not going to sync that. It was purposely removed from Ubuntu as it is depreciated, and blocked other important things)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills>
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> 👍
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Thanks bro
<oeuvre> quality and ubuntu? lol.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> This user quit IRC, so no point replying to the trolling ;) (re @ubuntutesting_bot: [irc] <oeuvre> quality and ubuntu? lol.)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> excuse me
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KaiLoveLinux> Yeah, we all know ubuntu is quality... par the Gnome desktop (re @RikMills: This user quit IRC, so no point replying to the trolling ;))
#ubuntu-quality 2020-06-19
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> Ok...   Did ZFS with Ubuntu MATE 20.04.    Then installed the Ubuntustudio low latency and control panel. :
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> There's a reason why ZFS support is still experimental.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> I'm guessing the lowlatency kernel doesn't have the zfs module
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> It does. It's only 4 flags difference.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> Is there a way to get grub to show to see if I can choose other kernel or do the snapshot rollback
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> Usually holding shift or esc while booting.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> I didn't have anything on the laptop.   It laterally I clean install
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> Troy, you really need to use proper support channels for Ubuntu, this isn't one of them. I mean, if you're testing stuff and finding bugs, awesome, but you really need to use askubuntu.com or #ubuntu on IRC.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> K
<guiverc> I'm getting python errors on `ubuntu-bug ubiquity` b/c of issues on a xubuntu groovy qa-test install   (I'll work around ubuntu-bug, but anyone else having issues with ubuntu-bug?
#ubuntu-quality 2020-06-21
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> if bluetooth isn
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> if bluetooth isnt detected, do i file it against linux or bluez (edited)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> bluez first (re @philipz: if bluetooth isnt detected, do i file it against linux or bluez)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> thanks
